# The Cigar and Jungle Trivia Contest



## ResIpsa

I recently passed my one year anniversary here. During that time I've gone from knowing exactly nothing about cigars to knowing........almost nothing about cigars. So advancements are being made:tu. I've also met some folks here and gotten to know some others through the forum that I consider friends who have helped me along the path in more ways than one. So in their honor, this contest:

The contest will begin tonight (or thereabouts depending on interest). The contest will end when only one particpant is left. As Christopher Lambert said, "*There can be only One."*

The prize will be a box of very nice cigars of my choosing. You will not be disappointed.

*THE RULES:*

1) I joined CS in 2006, in order to be eligible for this contest you must have a join date on or before 12/31/06.

2) Post your intention to play, in this thread, prior to 11:59 pm tonight.

3) No collaboration will be allowed. You must answer the questions on your own. Additionally, if the question is about another member you may not ask that member what the answer is.

These are the only rules although further thought may require some tweaking.

*The Contest*:

Once per day I will post a question for everyone to answer. The question may be one of cigar trivia, or it may be a question about any member of the jungle, FOG, elder members, newbies, anybody at all. I may randomly ask members who aren't playing to help me with the questions. If the question is about a member, you WILL find the answer here. If it's a cigar related question the answer may be here, or out there somewhere, other research may be required. The use of search will be a good thing. Once the question is posted the players will have 24-48 hours in which to answer it. Those who answer the question correctly advance to the next question. Those who don't will become the weakest link and will be.......eliminated. 

I hope many choose to particpate, everyone has fun with this and in the process we all add to our knowledge about cigars and each other. Have at it.


----------



## croatan

A contest of attrition, huh? I like it. It may take a year to play out, but it sounds like fun  

I'm in.


----------



## 68TriShield

I wont last but i'll try...


----------



## shaerza

This should be fun to follow and watch. Game on!


----------



## Master of Disaster

I'll play!


----------



## icehog3

I will give it a shot Vic. :tu

P.S.....your avitar is making me dizzy! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice. I would like to play. I am in, too.


----------



## dayplanner

Count me in.


----------



## bazookajoe

Great idea for a contest, and although I don't stand a chance, I'm in!


----------



## Da Klugs

Mungo Play!


----------



## JCK

I'll give this a shot ! count me in.


----------



## boonedoggle

Looks like fun! I'll play, if you'll have me! :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Mungo like candy! I mean, I'm in.


----------



## galaga

"your intention to play"


----------



## DriftyGypsy

What have I got to lose? I'm in... :ss


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Count me in. Sounds good.


----------



## snowy

This sounds like fun. Count me in please


----------



## newcigarz

Darn, I can't play. Oh well I guess I'll just sit back and watch o


----------



## tech-ninja

I'll give it a go!

Thanks!


----------



## stormin

Count me in. :tu


----------



## Sancho

I'll play as well, but probably will last one question


----------



## pnoon

What's a contest without the Contest King?

I'm in!!!!!!!


Are our responses posted publicly or PM'd to you? I would think the latter would work better otherwise people will be poaching off my vast knowledge.


----------



## mels95yj

Sounds like fun. I'm in!

Mel


----------



## croatan

pnoon said:


> What's a contest without the Contest King?
> 
> I'm in!!!!!!!
> 
> Are our responses posted publicly or PM'd to you? I would think the latter would work better otherwise people will be poaching off my vast knowledge.


Now you've gone and given my strategy away. Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Scimmia

I'm in. If this lasts into the weekend (probably will), I may end up forfeiting, but it sounds like a blast!


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> What's a contest without the Contest Queen?
> 
> I'm in!!!!!!!
> 
> Are our responses posted publicly or PM'd to you? I would think the latter would work better otherwise people will be poaching off my vast knowledge.


Questions Questions Questions! 

Go answer your phone.................:bx


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> What's a contest without the Contest King?
> 
> I'm in!!!!!!!
> 
> Are our responses posted publicly or PM'd to you? I would think the latter would work better otherwise people will be poaching off my vast knowledge.


Peter raises a good question, and one which will force me to keep my pm box cleaned up, an added benefit!:tu

answers should be pmed to me, and I'll post the answers and the cohrect answer in the thread


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> Peter raises a good question


What do I win?


----------



## The Professor

You know I'm in, Vic. Time for me to think like a lawyer.


----------



## montecristo#2

Sure why not, I have some extra free time on my hands these days.


----------



## The Professor

montecristo#2 said:


> Sure why not, I have some extra free time on my hands these days.


the life of the mind, eh?


----------



## RenoB

Cool contest Vic, I'll play!


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> What do I win?


good question.:tu......hmmmmmm


----------



## montecristo#2

The Professor said:


> the life of the mind, eh?


Looking for a job can take a while these days! 

Of course, I am not really worrying about it either or at least not yet!  :r


----------



## spooble

I'd like to play.
Thanks


----------



## gvarsity

I'm in. Great contest format. Congrats on the year anni.


----------



## earnold25

count me in as well please.


----------



## DonJefe

Count me in Vic!


----------



## Ermo

Congrats on 1 year!!

I'm in the contest. Thanks Vic.


----------



## Guest

Vic,

I will watch from the sidelines. I would love to play, but will be away from computers several times for 2-4 days each over the next month or two, and would be eliminated by not answering while away. 

Luck be with the participants!! Vic can be a sneaky bastage, so be on your toes!


----------



## Beagle Boy

sure, I'll make a fool of myself - I'm in


----------



## Puffy69

Veddy Nice..I Play too..


----------



## ResIpsa

Keep your eyes peeled, first question appears today.......


----------



## stormin

ResIpsa said:


> *Keep your eyes peeled*, first question appears today.......


My eyes are starting to hurt! :c


----------



## ResIpsa

And the bell rings....... YOU HAVE UNTIL 
11:59 WEDNESDAY NIGHT TO PM YOUR ANSWER TO ME. We will build the toughness of the questions as we go.

Question #1:

The VR Famoso was picked by this Minnesotian member as the best robusto under $200 per box. Name him.


----------



## earnold25

answered ya!


----------



## montecristo#2

My answer has been submitted! :tu

Are you going to PM us back or just put a list up of people still in the contest after the time period for this question is over?


----------



## ResIpsa

montecristo#2 said:


> My answer has been submitted! :tu
> 
> Are you going to PM us back or just put a list up of people still in the contest after the time period for this question is over?


After the time period is over I will post a list with everyone's answers


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> After the time period is over I will post a list with everyone's answers


Do we need to post in this thread or is the PM sufficient?


----------



## Puffin Fresh

pm sent.


----------



## The Professor

My PM was sent, as well....


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Do we need to post in this thread or is the PM sufficient?


the pm is sufficient. Feel free to mock each other in this thread however, :tu


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> the pm is sufficient. Feel free to mock each other in this thread however, :tu





montecristo#2 said:


> My answer has been submitted! :tu
> 
> Are you going to PM us back or just put a list up of people still in the contest after the time period for this question is over?


Frickin' Ph.D.s ... always wanting detail and nuance. What does your *gut* tell you???


----------



## DriftyGypsy

My _*gut*_ is telling me it's lunch time...


----------



## stormin

The Professor said:


> What does your *gut* tell you???


Lunch time?


----------



## The Professor

DriftyGypsy said:


> My _*gut*_ is telling me it's lunch time...





stormin said:


> Lunch time?


Well lookie here.... Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Canuk.


----------



## montecristo#2

The Professor said:


> Frickin' Ph.D.s ... always wanting detail and nuance. What does your *gut* tell you???





The Professor said:


> My PM was sent, as well....


Hey, mine was an honest question! :c :r

You're just post-whoring again! You might want to check your diploma to make sure they got it correct: Doctor of Philosophy in Post-Whoring!  :r

J/K - just giving you a hard time professor!


----------



## bazookajoe

to anyone feeling left out of the mocking...

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## Beagle Boy

bazookajoe said:


> to anyone feeling left out of the mocking...
> 
> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


Hey, better then the other way around!

OK, it sounded better in my head


----------



## The Professor

montecristo#2 said:


> Hey, mine was an honest question! :c :r


I know you've got a doctorate ... and I bet you've got a B.S., too! LoL!



montecristo#2 said:


> You're just post-whoring again! You might want to check your diploma to make sure they got it correct: Doctor of Philosophy in Post-Whoring!  :r


Graduated Magna Cum Laude, in fact. LoL!



montecristo#2 said:


> J/K - just giving you a hard time professor!


Oh ... the hard times haven't started, my friend. It. Is. On.


----------



## montecristo#2

The Professor said:


> I know you've got a doctorate ... and I bet you've got a B.S., too! LoL!


Amazingly enough, I do not have a B.S.! I have a B.A. - how do you like them apples! :r



The Professor said:


> Graduated Magna Cum Laude, in fact. LoL!


Congrats, I did as well, at least for my undergraduate. Not sure about Grad school, we didn't have to take that many classes, so my grad GPA is kind of meaningless.



The Professor said:


> Oh ... the hard times haven't started, my friend. It. Is. On.


Bring it on Professor, Ph.D., P.W.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

You don't have to call me darlin... _darlin..._
You never even called me by my name...


----------



## bazookajoe

Beagle Boy said:


> Hey, better then the other way around!
> 
> OK, it sounded better in my head


Your mother was an elderberry and your father smelt of hamsters?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

bazookajoe said:


> bazookajoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> to anyone feeling left out of the mocking...
> 
> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, better then the other way around!
> 
> OK, it sounded better in my head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mother was an elderberry and your father smelt of hamsters?
Click to expand...

Hmmm.. hamsters, gerbils not much difference...


----------



## bazookajoe

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hmmm.. hamsters, gerbils not much difference...


I think I'd rather smell a gerbil though (under the right circumstances)


----------



## DriftyGypsy

bazookajoe said:


> I think I'd rather smell a gerbil though (under the right circumstances)


just make sure it is the right end...


----------



## Beagle Boy

bazookajoe said:


> I think I'd rather smell a gerbil though (under the right circumstances)


But would you rather smell a gerbil or smell like a gerbil? - under the right circumstances p


----------



## galaga

Youse guys better watch it or the CQ, Contest Queen, will be back in here taking names......if you hear his phone ring, don't answer it.


----------



## The Professor

montecristo#2 said:


> Amazingly enough, I do not have a B.S.! I have a B.A. - how do you like them apples! :r


Go figure! LoL!!!



montecristo#2 said:


> Congrats, I did as well, at least for my undergraduate. Not sure about Grad school, we didn't have to take that many classes, so my grad GPA is kind of meaningless.


I was talking about my degree in Post Whoring, donkey.  :r



montecristo#2 said:


> Bring it on Professor, Ph.D., P.W.


It was on before you even ever knew it.... :bx :r


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> It was on before you even ever knew it.... :bx :r


or before he ever even knew it......didn't get the PhD in English, did we?


----------



## montecristo#2

The Professor said:


> I was talking about my degree in Post Whoring, donkey. :r


Wow, that is pretty sad, you didn't even graduate summa cum laude in Post Whoring!  I know, finishing second is never easy!

If it is still bothering you, you might want to consider getting some counseling. It really is best if you work through your emotions. Where is BigWaved when you need him!  :r :r


----------



## The Professor

That's it....


----------



## The Professor

The Professor said:


> That's it....


Hey ... that was post 3900. I'm thinking this contest was all just a ploy by Vic to start a new banter thread.


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Hey ... that was post 3900. I'm thinking this contest was all just a ploy by Vic to start a new banter thread.


nah......the monkeys here have 6 more hours to get their guesses in, still waiting on a couple. We'll be saying goodbye to some folks,


----------



## croatan

The Professor said:


> Hey ... that was post 3900. I'm thinking this contest was all just a ploy by Vic to start a new banter thread.


With y'all, it doesn't take much to start a new banter thread.

Example:
Poost #1 Normal post by some guy.
Posts #2 though XXXXXX Banter^9999


----------



## The Professor

croatan said:


> With y'all, it doesn't take much to start a new banter thread.
> 
> Example:
> Poost #1 Normal post by some guy.
> Posts #2 though XXXXXX Banter^9999


and what do you think you're doing right now???


----------



## ResIpsa

croatan said:


> With y'all, it doesn't take much to start a new banter thread.
> 
> Example:
> Poost #1 Normal post by some guy.
> Posts #2 though XXXXXX Banter^9999


i'm torn here. If I responded to James, then he's the Normal post guy number one, and I'm banterer post guy number 2. I don't like the idea of being number 2. but if I don't respond then James gets the last laugh......what to do, what to do......


----------



## montecristo#2

The Professor said:


> That's it....





The Professor said:


> Hey ... that was post 3900. I'm thinking this contest was all just a ploy by Vic to start a new banter thread.


Post-whoring at its finest!  :r :r :r


----------



## croatan

The Professor said:


> and what do you think you're doing right now???


:r 
If you can't beat 'em...



ResIpsa said:


> i'm torn here. If I responded to James, then he's the Normal post guy number one, and I'm banterer post guy number 2. I don't like the idea of being number 2. but if I don't respond then James gets the last laugh......what to do, what to do......


I always get the last laugh. Slow thinker and all.


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Youse guys better watch it or the CQ, Contest Queen, will be back in here taking names......if you hear his phone ring, don't answer it.


*WHAT?*

*Hello?*


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Youse guys better watch it or the CQ, Contest Queen, will be back in here taking names......if you hear his phone ring, don't answer it.





pnoon said:


> *WHAT?*
> 
> *Hello?*


We all know the correct answer to any contest is to know the wind direction and sit accordingly next to poon.


----------



## ResIpsa

Because this is the first question I'm going to extend the time to answer until I get home tonight. If the missing contestant don't appear by that time,......oh well


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Dang! I guess I missed out on entering this one. Well, have fun!


----------



## gvarsity

There may be another slow poke but I know I was at least one of (if not the one) who missed answering the first question on time. But we are all good now. PM sent. Now watch I held you all up to not make it out of the first round. I feel like I am on Club Stogie Idol. Thanks ResIpsa for not booting me.


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> We all know the correct answer to any contest is to know the wind direction and sit accordingly next to poon.


You have learned well grasshopper.....

When you can snatch the pebble out of poonie's butt, it will be time for you to go.


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Because this is the first question I'm going to extend the time to answer until I get home tonight. If the missing contestant don't appear by that time,......oh well


This is a clever ploy by the lazy man.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> This is a clever ploy by the lazy man.


:r:r

Okay, Now THAT is funny........

all answers are in...........Now it's time to say goodbye........to some of our company...........why? welll we like them!

But they ARE the weakest link......

Question #1:

*The VR Famoso was picked by this Minnesotian member as the best robusto under $200 per box. Name him

*The answers:

Earnold25- Andyman

Montecristo2- Andyman

DaKlug- PDS

Croatan- Andyman

DriftyGypsy- Andyman

BazookaJoe- Andyman

Bigwaved- Andyman

Scimmia- Andyman

Rockstar- PDS

Pnoon- Andyman

Icehog3- Andyman

RenoB- Andyman

Master of Disaster- Andyman

Galaga- Andyman

68Trishield- PDS

Stormin- Andyman

Greerzilla- Andyman

Mrs. Rockstar- PDS

Mel95yj- Andyman

The Professor- Andyman

Snowy- Andyman

BeagleBoy- Andyman

Tech-ninja- Andyman

Spooble- Andyman

Khubli- C2000

DonJefe- Andyman

Gvarsity- Andyman

The correct answer.............

*ANDYMAN!!!*

Dave, Dave, Dawn, Freddy, Ji, ........thanks for playing. You are eliminated. Feel free to mock future eliminatees

On to Round 2. The question will be posted tomorrow morning prior to 12 noon. Mostly because I have to be on the road by then.. stay tuned.


----------



## The Professor

Excellent ... I can't wait for round 2!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ya know PDS was my first thought as well, but then I remembered that Vic is a Shady Shyster from New York and knew it wouldn't be that easy.


----------



## RenoB

Woo Hoo, made the first cut! Congrats to everyone else that did too.

And the rest of you, well . . . ba bye!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Ya know PDS was my first thought as well, but then I remembered that Vic is a Shady Shyster from New York and knew it wouldn't be that easy.


:rthat was an easy question,


----------



## ResIpsa

*HEADS UP FOLK,..........*

*QUESTION #2:* (Don't worry, we'll get to the hard ones)

If I were shopping for cigars and were to see the letters *"BN"* or *"SBN" *in the description given, what would this tell me? Identify at least two differences between the two.

*answers are due by 12 noon, Sunday.*


----------



## earnold25

pm'd ya!


----------



## spooble

earnold25 said:


> pm'd ya!


Teacher's Pet!!

:r


----------



## earnold25

haha, just cuz i'm first to raise my hand doesn' tmean i'm right.


----------



## The Professor

Long-a$$ answer submitted via PM. :r


----------



## The Professor

Noon is over


----------



## DriftyGypsy

The Professor said:


> Noon is over


:tpd:


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Noon is over


I AM NOT!!!!


----------



## bazookajoe




----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> *HEADS UP FOLK,..........*
> 
> *QUESTION #2:* (Don't worry, we'll get to the hard ones)
> 
> If I were shopping for cigars and were to see the letters *"BN"* or *"SBN" *in the description given, what would this tell me? Identify at least two differences between the two.
> 
> *answers are due by 12 noon, Sunday.*


He just said they are due by noo, he didn't say he was going to grade them then...

:ss:ss


----------



## The Professor

DriftyGypsy said:


> He just said they are due by noo, he didn't say he was going to grade them then...
> 
> :ss:ss


I know.... Just giving a friendly reminder that entries were due.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> I AM NOT!!!!


R2...


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> I know.... Just giving a friendly reminder that entries were due.


a hall monitor at heart...


----------



## icehog3

Chit, missed the deadline....good luck to all, I am the "slowest" link! :r


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> a hall monitor at heart...


:fu 

OK ... maybe i am....


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> :fu
> 
> OK ... maybe i am....


maybe?


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> maybe?


Stop it or I'll tell mom.


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Stop it or I'll tell mom.


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


>


:r :r


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


>


that's it....I want the two of you to keep your hands to yourselves.....you don't want me to get the YOU KNOW WHAT now do you?


----------



## ResIpsa

Ok, we got 4 slackers who haven't sent their answers. Each has been pmed. If I haven't gotten the answers by tomorrow......

next questioin new rules dealing with the tardy. The TARDY Darrel and Dave, not the tarded, you're safe for now,


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> Ok, we got 4 slackers who haven't sent their answers. Each has been pmed. If I haven't gotten the answers by tomorrow......
> 
> next questioin new rules dealing with the tardy. The TARDY Darrel and Dave, not the tarded, you're safe for now,


Well... you make the rules, but why set a deadline...


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well... you make the rules, but why set a deadline...


I agree DG........but I let a couple slide on the first question, so I don't feel it would be fair not to extend the same consideraton here. Next question will make it clear, not in on time, you're eliminated.


----------



## Scimmia

As one of the tardy people on this question, I apologize. I mentioned when I entered that I may have to forfeit this weekend; yesterday was my brother's wedding, and this is the first chance I've had to get on (atleast while somewhat sober) since the question was posted. Putting together my answer now, and thanks to ResIpsa for extending the deadline.


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> that's it....I want the two of you to keep your hands to yourselves.....you don't want me to get the *YOU KNOW WHAT* now do you?


I get it ... it's like Madlibs, right? Uh.... "You know what": the gimp.



ResIpsa said:


> The TARDY Darrel and Dave, not the tarded, you're safe for now,


pfhew! I was worried there for a second....


----------



## Bigwaved

If we pool our i.q.'s together, D, they may give us a ticket for the short bus!!


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> If we pool our i.q.'s together, D, they may give us a ticket for the short bus!!


maybe ... but it would only be a one-way, non-refundable ticket.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

_waiting... waiting... _


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> _waiting... waiting... _


Could be a while.....


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> Could be a while.....


:tg


----------



## ResIpsa

All answers are in.........(except Donjefe and Icehog3, who are bowing out)..........

This round we say goodbye to Donjefe, Icehog3, and Beagleboy, who failed to answer the whole question. 

New question appears tomorrow. When it is posted I will pm everyone, NO MORE EXTENSIONS. 

To keep this running smoothly I have to do it that way. You'll be notified by pm that the question is posted. If you don't answer in the time frame, you will be eliminated. Fair is fair.


----------



## RenoB

ResIpsa said:


> All answers are in.........(except Donjefe and Icehog3, who are bowing out)..........
> 
> This round we say goodbye to Donjefe, Icehog3, and Beagleboy, who failed to answer the whole question.
> 
> New question appears tomorrow. When it is posted I will pm everyone, NO MORE EXTENSIONS.
> 
> To keep this running smoothly I have to do it that way. You'll be notified by pm that the question is posted. If you don't answer in the time frame, you will be eliminated. Fair is fair.


Or, everyone could just subscribe to this thread and get an automatic email :2


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> Or, everyone could just subscribe to this thread and get an automatic email :2


Shhh...he is lazy enough as it is.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> Shhh...he is lazy enough as it is.


In round 3 we say goodbye to Bigwaved.......

oh, did I jump the gun? my bad, ignore this post please.


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> In round 3 we say goodbye to Bigwaved.......
> 
> oh, did I jump the gun? my bad, ignore this post please.


Why, I oughta'...


----------



## Bigwaved

At this rate, the next question should be which gorilla will die of old age...


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> At this rate, the next question should be which gorilla will die of old age...


 I don't even have to type the answer to that one!


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> At this rate, the next question should be which gorilla will die of old age...





pnoon said:


> I don't even have to type the answer to that one!


:r :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

[No message]


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> At this rate, the next question should be which gorilla will die of old age...





pnoon said:


> I don't even have to type the answer to that one!





The Professor said:


> :r :r


whatta bunch of old biddies, :r


----------



## ResIpsa

Answer both parts of the question please:

The following is a list of what specifically? (besides cuban cigars generically) . Something is wrong here. Why and how would you correct it?


*Cohiba Piramides*

*Hoyo de Monterrey Particulars*

*Montecristo Double Corona*

*Partagas Serie D No 2*

*Romeo y Julieta Robustos*
*48 hours guys, answers due no later than 9:30 pm Thursday.*


----------



## DriftyGypsy

You know Vic, you really need to find so harder questions when someone like myself who is still relatively new to the world and history of cigars of Cuba and does not have an MRN can figure out the answer in about 15 minutes of research.


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know Vic, you really need to find so harder questions when someone like myself who is still relatively new to the world and history of cigars of Cuba and does not have an MRN can figure out the answer in about 15 minutes of research.


Shut up smartypants, I've been up working on that one all night. :c

Where did you find the answer? Is it anything to do with the rosado wrapper vs the claro? That's what I'm thinking......


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> Shut up smartypants, I've been up working on that one all night. :c
> 
> Where did you find the answer? Is it anything to do with the rosado wrapper vs the claro? That's what I'm thinking......


You totally missed the boat. It is a list of the alphabet. The thing that is wrong with it is that it is not in the right order...sheesh!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> Shut up smartypants, I've been up working on that one all night. :c
> 
> Where did you find the answer? Is it anything to do with the rosado wrapper vs the claro? That's what I'm thinking......


Mr Vic Smarty-Pants Lawyer says no collaboration... I did it by myself besides I want a chance to be the LMS.


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Mr Vic Smarty-Pants Lawyer says no collaboration... I did it by myself besides I want a chance to be the LMS.


I thought you had LMS, not were the LMS?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> I thought you had LMS, not were the LMS?


* I want to be the last man standing
People crashin' on the sofas and passed out on the floor
But the Last man standing
was sayin' bring on a little bit more*
_*- Mac MacAnally*_


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> * I want to be the last man standing
> People crashin' on the sofas and passed out on the floor
> But the Last man standing
> was sayin' bring on a little bit more*
> _*- Mac MacAnally*_


I thought you were suffering from little man syndrome...my mistake.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> I thought you were suffering from little man syndrome...my mistake.


You obviously have me confused with some folks in the S.H.O.A. :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

ask and ye shall receive, :tu


----------



## earnold25

answered! (wasn't first this time


----------



## Scimmia

Yep, I'm a newbie and was able to give an answer without too much research last night.

BTW, are you planning on posting the answer after the round is over? Noticed you didn't last time, which is understandable since it was more of an essay question.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Just wanted to bump this thread a bit so Vic didn't have to dig too deep to find it tonight...

:ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> *48 hours guys, answers due no later than 9:30 pm Thursday.*


tick


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> tick


tock


----------



## stormin

Bigwaved said:


> tock


the mouse


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> the mouse


ran up the clock


----------



## Master of Disaster

I believe you guys are thinking of an Andrew Dice Clay joke:

"Hickory Dickory Dock. This chick was..."


----------



## ResIpsa

Okay, everybody advances to Round 3, all answer were received on time, and were correct. Answers due by 11:59 pm, Sunday night.

It seems we're clamoring for more difficult questions.....okey dokey, hopefully this will be harder, and a little entertaining. Make sure to answer the tiebreaker:

1) Bonggoy, Jeff, Germantown Rob, RedBaron, ToddZiilla, mmblz, JPH, Icehog3, Rockstar, Bruce, Ermo, DaKlugs, Puffdaddy, Sean9689, Drevim, Simplified, ResIpsa. Match the name to the face or the chicken suit. (directly to the left of the chicken with a cigar in his mouth is a member with a blue shirt....he is not included, as I think I know who it is, but i'm not sure: This might in fact be TOO hard. Therefore, the only contestant who will be eliminated is the one who gets the fewest number of faces correct.

*Tiebreaker: *

2) Who is missing in picture 2?


----------



## pnoon

When will the questions get hard?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Now this may require some work...


----------



## Scimmia

haha, pnoon, this is gonna be a tough one for some of us! We haven't ALL been around forever, you know...


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> When will the questions get hard?


:r

we don't want to eliminate everyone at once......


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Scimmia said:


> haha, pnoon, this is gonna be a tough one for some of us! We haven't ALL been around forever, you know...


We are talking Peter that's forever and a day...


----------



## RenoB

How are we to submit our answer? Is L to R, row 1 row 2 alright?

I am no PS expert :r


----------



## ResIpsa

RenoB said:


> How are we to submit our answer? Is L to R, row 1 row 2 alright?
> 
> I am no PS expert :r


that's fine, so long as I know whose face you're putting the name to. Eg. the guy with the dog is..." is fine too.


----------



## The Professor

Too hard, eh??? PM Sent.


----------



## stormin

Darn. This is a tough one. You think I have all weekend to figure this stuff out?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Reasearch Boys Research...


----------



## gvarsity

The answers are out there but it definitely took some searching. Assuming I found the right ones.  PM sent.


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> Reasearch Boys Research...


That's what I mean. Who has the time for that? Who is that masked man? and since no one in the photo appears to be scratching their butt, which one is Icehog3??????


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I'm gonna bow out, but hopefully you will still drop someone who actually answers that gets the least.

I'm out of town and just don't have the time. Sorry.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I sent mine in.... hoping Vic understands it and figures it out... :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Rumors...


----------



## stormin

Bigwaved said:


> Rumors...


Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> Fleetwood Mac?


You idget..."What is Fleetwood Mac"

Canadians...


----------



## stormin

Bigwaved said:


> You idget..."What is Fleetwood Mac"
> 
> Canadians...


Of course. Sounds like the start of a list....

Canadians
Kazaks
etc


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> You idget..."What is Fleetwood Mac"
> 
> Canadians...


Alex Trebek is a Canadian and plays hockey on the Hollywood All Star Celebrity Team...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*TICK*


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> *TICK*


What is a blood sucking parasite...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> DriftyGypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TICK*
> 
> 
> 
> What is a blood sucking parasite...
Click to expand...

Please read more closely... it was TICK not Lawyer...


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Please read more closely... it was TICK not Lawyer...


and you were the fish taking the bait


----------



## tech-ninja

DriftyGypsy said:


> Please read more closely... it was TICK not Lawyer...


Ooooo. Are we gonna start telling lawyer jokes until he gets back? :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

tech-ninja said:


> Ooooo. Are we gonna start telling lawyer jokes until he gets back? :tu


You are up.


----------



## stormin

Q: How many lawyer jokes are there?
A: Only one. The rest are true stories.


----------



## stormin

Q: How can you tell when a lawyer is lying?
A: His lips are moving.


----------



## tech-ninja

Bigwaved said:


> You are up.


Q: What's the difference between a lawyer and a catfish?

A: One's a bottom dwelling scum sucker ...

...and the other's just a fish

Edit: My 1000th post! I know that is only like a few minutes to you Dave, but for me it was a year!


----------



## stormin

Having just moved to a new home, a young boy meets the boy next door. 
"Hi, my name is Billy," he says, "what's yours?"
"Tommy," replied the other.
"My daddy's an accountant," says Billy. "What does your daddy do?"
"He's a lawyer," Tommy answers.
"Honest?" says Billy.
"No, just the regular kind."


----------



## ResIpsa

A doctor and a lawyer were attending a cocktail party when the doctor was approached by a man who asked advice on how to handle his ulcer. 

The doctor mumbled some medical advice, then turned to the lawyer and asked, "How do you handle the situation when you are asked for advice during a social function?" 


"Just send a bill for such advice" replied the lawyer. 

On the next morning the doctor arrived at his surgery and issued the ulcer-stricken man a $50 bill. That afternoon he received a $100 bill from the lawyer.

:tg:tg:tg


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Q. Why don't sharks eat lawyers?
A. Professional courtesy.


----------



## 12stones

Where are the answers to the last questions? Dangit, Vic, all tease and no please... Once the questions over, you have to post the answers and the eliminations. I read that; I did. Now, follow the rules would ya!



A doctor, a lawyer, and a priest are walking down the block together after having lunch. They turn a corner only to see a burning school building with children hanging out the windows screaming for their lives.

The doctor takes off at a run and screams behind him to his friends, "Help save the children!"

The lawyer, still casually walking, looks at the priest and says, "Screw the children."

The priest thinks for a second and says, "You think we have time?"

(Couldn't have lawyers be the only butt of the jokes).


----------



## pnoon

Q. What do you call 100 dead lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?
A. A good start.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Q. What do you call 100 dead lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?
> A. A good start.


Present company excluded, of course....

Tough crowd today. Funny ... but tough.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

How do you save a drowning lawyer?

Take your foot off his head.


----------



## croatan

Q. What do you call the guy who finished last in his class in law school?

A. Your honor.


----------



## ResIpsa

Well. I suppose the first rule of making up questions for a contest would be, make sure some (expletive deleted, :rkidding of course Dave) has not posted the exact answer somewhere on the forum. So, my bad.

2nd thought. Everybody got their answers in on time. cool.

I've given a lot of thought to the answer given to the third questioin, which leads to my third thought, prompted by Greerzillas post below:



Greerzilla said:


> I'm gonna bow out, but hopefully you will still drop someone who actually answers that gets the least.
> 
> I'm out of town and just don't have the time. Sorry.


When I was in school I had a professor who would say before the exam, "Write something down. I can't give you any credit if you don't write something down." In other words, props for trying.

Most people found the picture Dave posted with everyones name stuck to them. Some didn't find that post and answered the hard way, mistakes were made.

The deal was he who got the least number correct would be eliminated. Well, in the words of my esteemed law school professor, I can't give you any credit if you don't write anything down. Greerzilla fits the bill, even though he threw himself on this sword, he IS the weakest link. Sorry bro, seems the fairest to me.

We say goodbye to Greerzilla. Everybody else advances. So let it be written, so let it be done.:tu


----------



## croatan

Q. Why do some people feel compelled to tell lawyer jokes?

A. They couldn't get into law school. 



j/k I hate lawyers, too


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> We say goodbye to Greerzilla. Everybody else advances. So let it be written, so let it be done.:tu


So how many of us are left and what is the next question?


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> So how many of us are left and what is the next question?


I guess this is a tough crowd:r

The Following remain:

Master of Disaster
Spooble
Snowy
Tech-ninja
BazookaJoe
DriftyGypsy
Galaga
Professor
Mels95yj
montecristo #2
Gvarsity
Stormin
Earnold25
RenoB
Pnoon
Scimmia
Croatan
Bigwaved


----------



## ResIpsa

The challenge seems to be not in coming up with a hard question, but with a hard question that won't eliminate everyone at once.

Let's see if a fill in the blank question will slow down some of the search hounds out there:

By placing __________ with ___________on them, ______________ attempted to ______________in the cigar industry in the 18____(name the decade, eg. 1450's).

hopefully this won't be too easy.

You have until noon Wednesday


----------



## galaga

How many lawyers does it take to change a light bulb?

Heck, you need 250 just research the precedent........


----------



## bazookajoe

ResIpsa said:


> The challenge seems to be not in coming up with a hard question, but with a hard question that won't eliminate everyone at once.
> 
> Let's see if a fill in the blank question will slow down some of the search hounds out there:
> 
> By placing __________ with ___________on them, ______________ attempted to ______________in the cigar industry in the 18____(name the decade, eg. 1450's).
> 
> hopefully this won't be too easy.
> 
> You have until noon Wednesday


Are the blanks single words?


----------



## ResIpsa

bazookajoe said:


> Are the blanks single words?


some are, some aren't.


----------



## bazookajoe

Ah, the old some are, some aren't trick. :ss


----------



## stormin

I think I've got it:

By placing *his hands* with *soap on them *, *on the hippie girl's body, Pathman attempted to remove the rancid petchuli oil prior to licking her, thereby becoming the first man* in the cigar industry in the 18 *years since his 40th birthday, to revisit his youthful fantasies*.

Do I win???


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> I think I've got it:
> 
> By placing *his hands* with *soap on them *, *on the hippie girl's body, Pathman attempted to remove the rancid petchuli oil prior to licking her, thereby becoming the first man* in the cigar industry in the 18 *years since his 40th birthday, to revisit his youthful fantasies*.
> 
> Do I win???


no......but congrats on creative thinking:tu


----------



## stormin

ResIpsa said:


> no......but congrats on creative thinking:tu


Pretty close though, right? Give me a minute, I'll come up with another one.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well for good or bad... my answer is in.


----------



## ResIpsa

where are all of the quick posters this time around..........


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> where are all of the quick posters this time around..........


You got mine...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Any body need a hint :ss


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> where are all of the quick posters this time around..........





DriftyGypsy said:


> Any body need a hint :ss


This one is a wee bit tougher than the last few.
I'm not so sure I'll make the cut but I'll sure give it a try.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> This one is a wee bit tougher than the last few.
> I'm not so sure I'll make the cut but I'll sure give it a try.


Hint:

Search Engines are your friend... :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> This one is a wee bit tougher than the last few.
> I'm not so sure I'll make the cut but I'll sure give it a try.


write something down, I can give no credit without an answer. It's possible more than one answer may be acceptable........


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> write something down, I can give no credit without an answer. It's possible more than one answer may be acceptable........


I'm still doing my homework. 
I have until 12:00 tomorrow? I assume that is ET?


----------



## earnold25

well i submitted mine. my answer is better than nothing :\


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> I'm still doing my homework.
> I have until 12:00 tomorrow? I assume that is ET?


that is correct sir.


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> that is correct sir.


now all I have to do is come up with the correct fuggin answer to the question. :c


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hint:
> 
> Search Engines are your friend... :ss


That's a hint? Come on, you can do better then that. PM me the answer so I can get started on this one.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> That's a hint? Come on, you can do better then that. PM me the answer so I can get started on this one.


PM Sent... :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## pnoon

stormin said:


> That's a hint? Come on, you can do better then that. PM me the answer so I can get started on this one.





DriftyGypsy said:


> PM Sent... :ss:ss:ss


Hmmm . . . Looks to me that you two should be disqualified. 



ResIpsa said:


> THE RULES:
> 
> 1) I joined CS in 2006, in order to be eligible for this contest you must have a join date on or before 12/31/06.
> 
> 2) Post your intention to play, in this thread, prior to 11:59 pm tonight.
> 
> 3) No collaboration will be allowed. You must answer the questions on your own. Additionally, if the question is about another member you may not ask that member what the answer is.


Now, if Vic is going to allow collaboration among the entrants, then PM me, too, ya bastages. Otherwise, I'll keep pluggin' away.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> Hmmm . . . Looks to me that you two should be disqualified.
> 
> Now, if Vic is going to allow collaboration among the entrants, then PM me, too, ya bastages. Otherwise, I'll keep pluggin' away.


Okay but remember you asked for it...


----------



## stormin

pnoon said:


> Hmmm . . . Looks to me that you two should be disqualified.
> 
> Now, if Vic is going to allow collaboration among the entrants, then PM me, too, ya bastages. Otherwise, I'll keep pluggin' away.


Sorry. I was only joking. My answer was already submitted.


----------



## stormin

pnoon said:


> Hmmm . . . Looks to me that you two should be disqualified.
> 
> Now, if Vic is going to allow collaboration among the entrants, then PM me, too, ya bastages. Otherwise, I'll keep pluggin' away.


Get back to work.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, maybe Peter can use what I sent him...


----------



## RenoB

Aaarrrrrrggggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

despair not......the answer IS out there:tu


----------



## Master of Disaster

ResIspa,

Is the decade in the 19th century? You said "18___" but then you said (e.g. 1450's).

Thanks for clarifying.

Chris


----------



## ResIpsa

Master of Disaster said:


> ResIspa,
> 
> Is the decade in the 19th century? You said "18___" but then you said (e.g. 1450's).
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Chris


the 19th century. 18 something.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*A little under 15 hours left...*


----------



## spooble

DriftyGypsy said:


> *A little under 15 hours left...*


Admittedly, I haven't spent much time on this yet... but so far my google skills are really failing me. And I consider myself an expert googler!


----------



## stormin

Since we have some time I thought I might take another shot at it.....

By placing sheep with panties on them, in a field near his house, PSD attempted to become the first pervert with friends in the cigar industry in the 18th precinct jailhouse with an endless supply of aromatic stimuli.


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> Since we have some time I thought I might take another shot at it.....
> 
> By placing sheep with panties on them, in a field near his house, PSD attempted to become the first pervert with friends in the cigar industry in the 18th precinct jailhouse with an endless supply of aromatic stimuli.


sheep panties...mmmmm....PSD would love those:tu


----------



## stormin

Dave is probably reading this wondering how he can possibly respond to such eloquent prose. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

spooble said:


> Admittedly, I haven't spent much time on this yet... but so far my google skills are really failing me. And I consider myself an expert googler!


Same here, but I'm still a padawan googler. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> Dave is probably reading this wondering how he can possibly respond to such eloquent prose. :tu


You mean I get a turn?  Ok.


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, maybe Peter can use what I sent him...


Maybe - maybe not.


DriftyGypsy said:


> *A little under 15 hours left...*


Less than 12 now. I better get my a$$ in gear.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

spooble said:


> Admittedly, I haven't spent much time on this yet... but so far my google skills are really failing me. And I consider myself an expert googler!


I use search engines all day long, not just google... and it was hard, but the answer is out there... you may have to refine your search...

Less than _Six Hours_


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> I use search engines all day long, not just google... and it was hard, but the answer is out there... you may have to refine your search...
> 
> Less than _Six Hours_


Collaborator!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> Collaborator!


Hey I am willing to PM the same answer to that I sent to Norm and Peter to anyone... :ss:ss I am sure Vic won't mind :r

*Less than 4 hours now*


----------



## ResIpsa

less than 5 hours........:tu


----------



## The Professor

This one may be beyond me....


----------



## j6ppc

The Professor said:


> This one may be beyond me....


This is just like reality TV only in slo mo


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> This one may be beyond me....


but you're the professor!

how will we ever get off the island if you don't have the answers??


----------



## DriftyGypsy

_*Less than two hours... *_


----------



## RenoB

*UNCLE!!!*


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> *UNCLE!!!*


:tpd:

Unless I get REALLY lucky, it looks like I'm toast.


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> but you're the professor!
> 
> how will we ever get off the island if you don't have the answers??


Parts of Ginger float...build a raft.


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> but you're the professor!
> 
> how will we ever get off the island if you don't have the answers??


Ahhhh ... remember, though, *that* professor could do everything *but* that. I'll build you a coconut radio; but I don't think I'm answering this question. Damn.


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> *UNCLE!!!*





pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Unless I get REALLY lucky, it looks like I'm toast.


I'm right there with you, bruthaz!


----------



## montecristo#2

The Professor said:


> This one may be beyond me....


:tpd:

I'm in the same boat. I didn't have as much time to attempt to answer this one and can't seem to find anything that matches that statement.

I can get close, but no cigar. . .


----------



## pnoon

Well, something is better than nothing. 

I submitted a guess. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gvarsity

I'm witchu I submitted a guess but got nothing solid. Can't win if you don't play I always say.


----------



## croatan

I took my swag yesterday so I wouldn't spend all morning googling fruitlessly. Tough question.


----------



## Master of Disaster

Alright, the time has come and gone. Anybody care to share their guess?


----------



## The Professor

Master of Disaster said:


> Alright, the time has come and gone. Anybody care to share their guess?


:r No. It was ridiculous. LoL.


----------



## mels95yj

Ok, either I thought this was really easy or I'm so far off it will be embarrassing! I guess we'll see shortly. 

Mel


----------



## pnoon

Master of Disaster said:


> Alright, the time has come and gone. Anybody care to share their guess?


Your idea. You lead off.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

By placing *beer bottles* with *cigars* on them, *Augustus Busch* attempted to *break* in the cigar industry in the 1870's


----------



## galaga

Is that a guess or did you google that?

My guess: By placing cigars in boxes with bands on them, Upmann attempted to establish brand names in the cigar industry in the 1840's.


----------



## Master of Disaster

pnoon said:


> Your idea. You lead off.


Total Guess:

By placing *cigar ads* with *women* on them, *cigar manufacturers *attempted to *create interest *in the cigar industry in the *1890's. *


----------



## DriftyGypsy

galaga said:


> Is that a guess or did you google that?
> 
> My guess: By placing cigars in boxes with bands on them, Upmann attempted to establish brand names in the cigar industry in the 1840's.


Actually neither.. that is what I sent Peter... the answer I sent Vic is:

By placing *a paper band* with *his signature* on them,*Gustav Bock* attempted to *stop counterfeiting* in the cigar industry in the 1830's


----------



## mels95yj

Here was mine:

By placing CIGARS with BANDS on them, GUSTAVE BOCK attempted to DISTINGUISH HIS BRAND FROM OTHERS in the cigar industry in the 1850's.

Mel


----------



## galaga

DriftyGypsy said:


> Actually neither.. that is what I sent Peter... the answer I sent Vic is:
> 
> By placing *a paper band* with *his signature* on them,*Gustav Bock* attempted to *stop counterfeiting* in the cigar industry in the 1830's


Ahhrrggg, theys more like guidelines for playing contests, really. All of these sound good.


----------



## croatan

Here's mine:
By placing *bands on cigars *with *his name* on them, *Gustave Bock* attempted *to differentiate his brand from the others* in the cigar industry in the 18*50*s.


----------



## gvarsity

Heres mine 

By placing bands with logos of the manufacturing company on them, Gustave Bock attempted to distinguish his cigars in the cigar industry in the 1850's


----------



## mels95yj

croatan said:


> Here's mine:
> By placing *bands on cigars *with *his name* on them, *Gustave Bock* attempted *to differentiate his brand from the others* in the cigar industry in the 18*50*s.


I like this answer! :tu

Mel


----------



## pnoon

Should be interesting. Here's mine.

By placing cigars with bands on them, Gustave Bock attempted to create brand recognition and competition in the cigar industry in the 1850s


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Reference

In the 1830s, Bock ordered a paper ring with his signature to be placed on every cigar intended for export. From the consumer's standpoint, Bock's bands had the added benefit of proving to one's fellows the prestigious nature of what eventually went up in smoke. Cuban archives show that by 1855, virtually all Cuban cigar makers with significant exports were banding their cigars, registering their bands with the government and advising consumers to insist on banded cigars.


----------



## RenoB

Master of Disaster said:


> Alright, the time has come and gone. Anybody care to share their guess?





The Professor said:


> :r No. It was ridiculous. LoL.


:tpd: (hides face in shame)


----------



## RenoB

DriftyGypsy said:


> Reference
> 
> In the 1830s, Bock ordered a paper ring with his signature to be placed on every cigar intended for export. From the consumer's standpoint, Bock's bands had the added benefit of proving to one's fellows the prestigious nature of what eventually went up in smoke. Cuban archives show that by 1855, virtually all Cuban cigar makers with significant exports were banding their cigars, registering their bands with the government and advising consumers to insist on banded cigars.


I actually found that article but didn't even know that I'd found the answer, doh!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Wonder how long before Vic shows up... I know he got to work late today, so he might be busy playing catch up.


----------



## galaga

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wonder how long before Vic shows up... I know he got to work late today, so he might be busy playing catch up.


Is that what he calls it nowadays?


----------



## earnold25

here was mine...similar to others, so I guess I was close 

By placing "paper bands" with "his signature" on them, "Gustave Bock" attempted to "fight counterfitting" in the cigar industry in the 18"30's."


----------



## ResIpsa

i'll be with you momentarily......


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> i'll be with you momentarily......


Recharging your batteries?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> Recharging your batteries?


Probably looking for a jump...


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Recharging your batteries?





DriftyGypsy said:


> Probably looking for a jump...


:r,eh, a couple of comedians heh?????

For your information I'm busy having our new advertising pics taken. Here's me with a couple of my coworkers:


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Hmmm... I think one of those guys handled my divorce, now I know why she got the house and everything else.


----------



## Scimmia

I used the "bands" one, too. The question was so open ended, I couldn't figure out if he wanted an answer about boxes, bands, or lithographs; or something else!


----------



## stormin

I used the one about the hippie girl. Seemed to fit. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Will have to remember that a lawyers 'momentarily' can be several hours...


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> Will have to remember that a lawyers 'momentarily' can be several hours...


He's out walking to pick up more batteries.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> He's out walking to pick up more batteries.


Maybe he took me seriously with the Robert Conrad comparison. He is on the streets walking around with his battery on his shoulder...


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Will have to remember that a lawyers 'momentarily' can be several hours...





pnoon said:


> He's out walking to pick up more batteries.





Bigwaved said:


> Maybe he took me seriously with the Robert Conrad comparison. He is on the streets walking around with his battery on his shoulder...


:r:r......................................:tg


----------



## ResIpsa

The Question:

By placing __________ with ___________on them, ______________ attempted to ______________in the cigar industry in the 18____

Your Answers:

*Mels95yj:*

By placing CIGARS with BANDS on them, GUSTAVE BOCK attempted to DISTINGUISH HIS BRAND FROM OTHERS in the cigar industry in the 1850's.

*DriftyGypsy*:

By placing *a paper band* with *his signature* on them,*Gustav Bock* attempted to *stop counterfeiting* in the cigar industry in the 1830's

*Earnold25*:

By placing "paper bands" with "his signature" on them, "Gustave Bock" attempted to "fight counterfitting" in the cigar industry in the 18"30's."

*Stormin*':

By placing paper bands on cigars with his name (later to be adorned with pictures, art work, lithographs, brand names) on them, Gustave Bock attempted to utilize paper bands as a deterrent to counterfeiting and fraudulent marketing in the cigar industry in the 1830's

*Croatan:*

By placing bands on cigars with his name on them, Gustave Bock attempted to differentiate his brand from the others in the cigar industry in the 1850s

*Bigwaved*:

By placing a paper ring (cigar bands) with his signature on them, Gustave Bock attempted to guarantee authenticity of Cuban exported cigars in the cigar industry in the 1830's

*Scimmia:*

By placing paper rings with his signature on them, Gustave Bock attempted to stop counterfeiting in the cigar industry in the 1830s

*RenoB*:

"By placing boxes with seals on them, cubatobacco attempted to minimize problems in the cigar industry in the 1890's

*Spooble*:

By placing cigars in boxes with box labels on them, manufacturers attempted to establish brand identity in the cigar industry in the 1870's.

*Pnoon:*

By placing cigars with bands on them, Gustave Bock attempted to create brand recognition and competition in the cigar industry in the 1850s

*Gvaristy:*

By placing bands with logos of the manufacturing company on them, Gustave Bock attempted to distinguish his cigars in the cigar industry in the 1850's

*Tech-Ninja*:

By placing bands with logos on them, Jaime Partagas attempted to gain market share in the cigar industry in the 1840's.

*Galaga:*

By placing cigars in boxes with bands on them, Upmann attempted to establish brand names in the cigar industry in the 1840's.

*Master of Disaster*:

By placing cigar ads with women on them, cigar manufacturers attempted to create interest in the cigar industry in the 1890's.

*The Professor*:

By placing cigars in boxes with ribbons on them, Partagas attempted to revolutionize in the cigar industry in the 1890s

The correct answer:

Involved Gustave Bock and his "invention" of cigar bands, and why he came up with the idea. In honesty the Cigar Affiando page is where I made the question from, but other sources give the decade as the 1850's and not the 30's so I'll accept those answers as well. At least two sources for the info:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Archives/CA_Show_Article/0,2322,755,00.html

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/cigarprimer/basics.php

Sadly, we say goodbye to RenoB, Tech-Ninja, Galaga, The Professor, and Master of Disaster. Thanks for playing guys and I hope everybody had fun researching the question.!

On a side note, it was interested to me to learn that Cuban fakes were prevelant as far back as the 1830's.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Okay... so how much time do you need to research the next question... :ss:ss:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay... so how much time do you need to research the next question... :ss:ss:ss


:rman, no slacking around here I see. Next questioin will be posted right around Noon tomorrow.:tu


----------



## ResIpsa

CORRECTION:

Sadly, we say goodbye to RenoB, Tech-Ninja, Galaga, The Professor, and Master of Disaster and Spooble. Thanks for playing guys and I hope everybody had fun researching the question.!

(Chad (Spooble) and Bigwaved pointed out I left him off the list. thanks guys)


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> I hope everybody had fun researching the question.!


It was fun actually... reading the history of the industry I learned a few facts I didn't know... and like Vic said the rampant counterfeiting of Cuban cigars in the 1800's was interesting as was the fact that even though Cuban tobacco was actually exported the best cigars were actually those made in Cuba.


----------



## stormin

ResIpsa said:


> ........._*Bigwaved*_ pointed out I left him off the list. thanks guys)


Add Teacher's Pet to his list of Titles.


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> It was fun actually... reading the history of the industry I learned a few facts I didn't know... and like Vic said the rampant counterfeiting of Cuban cigars in the 1800's was interesting as was the fact that even though Cuban tobacco was actually exported the best cigars were actually those made in Cuba.


I was lthinking the same thing. I was sifting through a lot of good info while looking for the answer. That makes it a lot of fun and informative.


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> Add Teacher's Pet to his list of Titles.


Yeah, yeah...I was trying to help Vic avoid the dreaded Scooter appeal process scenario.


----------



## snowy

ResIpsa said:


> CORRECTION:
> 
> Sadly, we say goodbye to RenoB, Tech-Ninja, Galaga, The Professor, and Master of Disaster and Spooble. Thanks for playing guys and I hope everybody had fun researching the question.!
> 
> (Chad (Spooble) and Bigwaved pointed out I left him off the list. thanks guys)


Vic, I did not give an answer so I should be taken off the list also.


----------



## bazookajoe

snowy said:


> Vic, I did not give an answer so I should be taken off the list also.


Me too - since nobody noticed I was out I was going to wait until the final question and chime in just for fun, but like most other things I think are funny I'm sure it would backfire on me...


----------



## ResIpsa

thanks for stepping up guys.:tu


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> thanks for stepping up guys.:tu


Vic - in this case, it would be "stepping down"


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Yeah, yeah...I was trying to help Vic avoid the dreaded Scooter appeal process scenario.


Is that where you scratch your butt by dragging your @ss across the carpet? I had a bulldog that used to do that. I didn't realize that lawyers did it too!

 Nice contest Vic, THX.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Is that where you scratch your butt by dragging your @ss across the carpet? I had a bulldog that used to do that. I didn't realize that lawyers did it too!
> 
> Nice contest Vic, THX.


I did not know Peter's nickname was "bulldog"...


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> I did not know Peter's nickname was "bulldog"...


No, his nickname is "Verizon"


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> I did not know Peter's nickname was "bulldog"...





galaga said:


> No, his nickname is "Verizon"


:bx, :tg, and :fu to you both.


----------



## gvarsity

Y'all are funny.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

gvarsity said:


> Y'all are funny.


Funny as in ha ha funny, funny like a clown... do we amuse you?


----------



## The Professor

well ... thanks for letting me play as long as I did, Vic. this is a great contest!!


----------



## montecristo#2

snowy said:


> Vic, I did not give an answer so I should be taken off the list also.





bazookajoe said:


> Me too - since nobody noticed I was out I was going to wait until the final question and chime in just for fun, but like most other things I think are funny I'm sure it would backfire on me...


I guess I should be added to that list as well. I didn't realize you hadn't eliminated me yet.

:hn :hn  :r

Great contest by the way, I actually learned something from the first couple of questions.


----------



## galaga

DriftyGypsy said:


> Funny as in ha ha funny, funny like a clown... do we amuse you?


"You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little f......d up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to f.....n' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"

Great movie...:tu


----------



## ResIpsa

i'm not going to get the queston posted until tonight at the earliest. Sorry guys.


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> i'm not going to get the queston posted until tonight at the earliest. Sorry guys.


ANOTHER continuance?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> i'm not going to get the queston posted until tonight at the earliest. Sorry guys.


Is that longer than 'momentarily'?

:ss:ss

Take your time I am too busy at work right now anyway...


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> ANOTHER continuance?





DriftyGypsy said:


> Is that longer than 'momentarily'?
> 
> :ss
> 
> Take your time I am too busy at work right now anyway...


:rwe want GOOD queestions don't we, not Daklugs posted the enitre answer in another thread type questions...........


----------



## Scimmia

ResIpsa said:


> :rwe want GOOD queestions don't we, not Daklugs posted the enitre answer in another thread type questions...........


Aw, come on, I thought that was funny. I was about half done before I found that pic! :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Not sure how hard this will be, but here goes:

This cuban cigar brand was discontinued in 2000. Name the brand, and explain why it was discontinued.

Deadline is Noon Sunday.


----------



## ResIpsa

snowy said:


> Vic, I did not give an answer so I should be taken off the list also.


thank you and goodbye:tu


bazookajoe said:


> Me too - since nobody noticed I was out I was going to wait until the final question and chime in just for fun, but like most other things I think are funny I'm sure it would backfire on me...


thank you and goodbye:tu


montecristo#2 said:


> I guess I should be added to that list as well. I didn't realize you hadn't eliminated me yet.
> 
> Great contest by the way, I actually learned something from the first couple of questions.


thank you and goodbye:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> Not sure how hard this will be, but here goes:
> 
> This cuban cigar brand was discontinued in 2000. Name the brand, and explain why it was discontinued.
> 
> Deadline is Noon Sunday.


Answer sent...


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> Answer sent...


Drifty, you don't get any credit for finishing early. I have a mental image of you and Bigwaved jostling in line, in front of the teacher's desk to see who will be #1 Teachers Pet.

Good luck with that.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> Drifty, you don't get any credit for finishing early. I have a mental image of you and Bigwaved jostling in line, in front of the teacher's desk to see who will be #1 Teachers Pet.
> 
> Good luck with that.


What, do you honestly think I can push ahead of Dave... I don't think so...

Besides getting my answer in early means I can enjoy the weekend and not worry about it. You know Vic isn't going to post answers until Sunday night at the earliest.


----------



## stormin

In breaking news....



ResIpsa said:


> Skip, if you need more help, let me know and I'll do what I can. *Not that I know anything*, but I can always do the simple math for folks, you know adding and subtracting, stuff like that


....we all suspected it, but it's now official. Vic knows nothing!

That realization probably motivated him to hold this contest. Now he can keep the answers on hand and impress his friends with all his cigar knowledge. 



Think I just got booted out of the Teacher's Pet line up.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> In breaking news....
> 
> ....we all suspected it, but it's now official. Vic knows nothing!
> 
> That realization probably motivated him to hold this contest. Now he can keep the answers on hand and impress his friends with all his cigar knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I just got booted out of the Teacher's Pet line up.


Booted out of the line up, I wouldn't be surprised no matter what answer you entered it will be the wrong one...


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> In breaking news....
> 
> ....we all suspected it, but it's now official. Vic knows nothing!
> 
> That realization probably motivated him to hold this contest. Now he can keep the answers on hand and impress his friends with all his cigar knowledge.
> 
> Think I just got booted out of the Teacher's Pet line up.


there won't be any petting of the teacher going on around here:tg

Not far off the mark Norm. Making the questions increases my knowledge:tu


----------



## Scimmia

I put in my answer last night. Atleast that way I don't sit there second guessing myself like I did on the last question.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*tick

Tock
*


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> *tick
> 
> Tock
> *


Thanks for the reminder Drifty, I forgot about having to hand the homework in.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

:tu 

Waiting for the Lawyer...


----------



## galaga

DriftyGypsy said:


> :tu
> 
> Waiting for the Lawyer...


I bet he's off watching those Python sketches trying to gain some new "waggles"

_*First Judge* Oh, I've had such a morning in the High Court. I could stamp my little feet the way those QC's carry on.
*Second Judge* Don't I know it, love.
*First Judge* Objection here, objection there! And that nice policeman giving his evidence so well - beautiful speaking voice ... well after a bit all I could do was bang my little gavel.
*Second Judge* You what, love?
*First Judge* I banged me gavel. I did me 'silence in court' bit. Ooh! If looks could kill that prosecuting counsel would be in for thirty years. How did your summing up go?
*Second Judge* Well, I was quite pleased actually. I was trying to do my butch voice, you know, '*what the jury must understand*', and they loved it, you know. I could see that foreman eyeing me.
*First Judge* Really?
*Second Judge* Yes, cheeky devil.
*First Judge * Was he that tall man with that very big... ?
*Second Judge* No, just a minute - I must finish you know. Anyway, I finished up with '*the actions of these vicious men is a violent stain on the community and the full penalty of the law is scarcely sufficient to deal with their ghastly crimes*', and I waggled my wig! Just ever so slightly, but it was a stunning effect.
*First Judge* Oh, I bet it was... like that super time I wore that striped robe in the Magistrates Court.
*Second Judge* Oh, aye._


----------



## ResIpsa

galaga said:


> I bet he's off watching those Python sketches trying to gain some new "waggles"
> 
> _*First Judge* Oh, I've had such a morning in the High Court. I could stamp my little feet the way those QC's carry on._
> _*Second Judge* Don't I know it, love._
> _*First Judge* Objection here, objection there! And that nice policeman giving his evidence so well - beautiful speaking voice ... well after a bit all I could do was bang my little gavel._
> _*Second Judge* You what, love?_
> _*First Judge* I banged me gavel. I did me 'silence in court' bit. Ooh! If looks could kill that prosecuting counsel would be in for thirty years. How did your summing up go?_
> _*Second Judge* Well, I was quite pleased actually. I was trying to do my butch voice, you know, '*what the jury must understand*', and they loved it, you know. I could see that foreman eyeing me._
> _*First Judge* Really?_
> _*Second Judge* Yes, cheeky devil._
> _*First Judge * Was he that tall man with that very big... ?_
> _*Second Judge* No, just a minute - I must finish you know. Anyway, I finished up with '*the actions of these vicious men is a violent stain on the community and the full penalty of the law is scarcely sufficient to deal with their ghastly crimes*', and I waggled my wig! Just ever so slightly, but it was a stunning effect._
> _*First Judge* Oh, I bet it was... like that super time I wore that striped robe in the Magistrates Court._
> _*Second Judge* Oh, aye._


:rOkay, back from a day in the mountains.......

Lake George, about 20 minutes from my house. Beautiful 30 mile long mountain lake, beaches, parasailing, ahhhhhh........


----------



## ResIpsa

all answers submitted on time were correct save one:

The Question:

This cuban cigar brand was discontinued in 2000. Name the brand, and explain why it was discontinued

*Mels95yj*

San Luis Rey

San Luis Rey is a separate brand, created for Villiger & Sohne for the German market in the late 1980s, since the Saint Luis Rey brand was exported only to Great Britain. However, when the limitations on Saint Luis Rey were eliminated about 1993, this brand became irrelevant and was officially discontinued in 2000.

*Croatan:*

Well, La Corona was discontinued in 99/00, so I'll go with that. Reason: Altadis's purchase of a stake in Cubatabaco, their desire to cut lower-producing marcas coupled with the fact that they were already producing La Corona cigars in the Dominica Republic and owned the mark in the United States, where they were doing well with it and wanted to market it worldwide.

*Scimmia*

OK, even though La Corona stopped distribution in 2000, the brand that was *discontinued* in 2000 was San Luis Rey. The were originally created because Saint Luis Rey was exclusive to Great Britain, and Villiger & Sohne in Germany wanted it. They were discontinued because the restrictions on Saint Luis Rey were lifted, and the brand became irrelevant

*Bigwaved*

The San Luis Rey brand was discontinued in 2000. In the late 1980's, Cubatabaco was negotiating with a German firm Villiger and Sohne in producing Mini Cigarillos. To support the marketing of this product, a new Habano brand was created. Cubatobaco decided to name it San Luis Rey. This was done since Saint Luis Rey could only be exported to the U.K. at the time. The theory is that this may account for the slight name change. The exclusivity was lost in the 1990's which allowed Cubatobaco to export Saint Luis Rey worldwide and discontinue San Luis Rey in 2000.

*DriftyGypsy*

*San Luis Rey

*Created for export into Germany while the *Saint Luis Rey* were limited Great Britain, when the limitations were eliminated this brand became redundant and confusing.

*Pnoon*

San Luis Rey (not to be confused with Saint Luis Rey). San Luis Rey were for export to Germany only. At the time, Saint Luis Rey (by contractual agreement) were exported to the UK only. When they began being exported world wide in 1993, San Luis Rey ultimately were discontinued in 2000

*Gvarsity*

Answer:San Luis Rey

It takes a little inside help in uncovering the odd history of this brand. Confused for many years with Saint Luis Rey, retired Habanos executive Adriano Martinez provided a clear account of this brand in the Illustrated Encyclopedia. His version is that San Luis Rey is a separate brand, created for Villiger & Sohne for the German market in the late 1980s, since the Saint Luis Rey brand was exported only to Great Britain. However, when the limitations on Saint Luis Rey were eliminated about 1993, this brand became irrelevant and was officially discontinued in 2000.

*Stormin*

is.............San Luis Rey.

"Confused for many years with Saint Luis Rey, retired Habanos executive Adriano Martinez provided a clear account of this brand in the Illustrated Encyclopedia. His version is that San Luis Rey is a separate brand, created for Villiger & Sohne for the German market in the late 1980s, since the Saint Luis Rey brand was exported only to Great Britain. However, when the limitations on Saint Luis Rey were eliminated about 1993, this brand became irrelevant and was officially discontinued in 2000. "

Sadly, it has come time to say goodbye to Croatan. James, while La Corona stopped distributing in 2000, everything I can find says they were actually discontinued in 1999, making San Luis Rey the correct answer. Thanks for playing.

I'm going to try to get the next question posted tonight. If I don't it will be posted first thing tomorrow, meaning when I get to the office. In any event, the question will be due by 3 am Wednesday.


----------



## croatan

Oh yeah. Forgot about that. Guess I should have focused on the year and googled instead of just spouting off. 

Thanks for the conest, Vic.

Good luck, all.


----------



## Scimmia

No answer from Spooble or Earnold25?

Just trying to keep everything straight.


----------



## ResIpsa

To me this is not that hard, and is a little stupid but must find way to avoid google making it too easy....

*Written in the 1800's this work was the basis for the name of a cigar brand. Name the writer, the work and the cigar brand.*

*due by 3 am wednesday*


----------



## ResIpsa

Scimmia said:


> No answer from Spooble or Earnold25?
> 
> Just trying to keep everything straight.


spooble was eliminated last round. I got no answer this round from Earnold25, hopefully he is all right but he is now eliminated.


----------



## Scimmia

ResIpsa said:


> spooble was eliminated last round. I got no answer this round from Earnold25, hopefully he is all right but he is now eliminated.


oops, my tally must be off. Thanks.


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> To me this is not that hard, and is a little stupid but must find way to avoid google making it too easy....
> 
> *Written in the 1800's this work was the basis for the name of a cigar brand. Name the writer, the work and the cigar brand.*
> 
> *due by 3 am wednesday*


PM sent. (Am I the new teacher's pet?)


----------



## Scimmia

Mine's in, too, but you might have beat me .


----------



## pnoon

Scimmia said:


> Mine's in, too, but you might have beat me .


With a stick!


----------



## Scimmia

pnoon said:


> With a stick!


Not again! :mn:mn


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Mine is in... hey if everyone gets their answers in early will we get graded early. 

:ss


----------



## gvarsity

Mine is in.


----------



## earnold25

yea, no answer from me. i was hoping to do it thursday, but the question was posted so late i was already gone for the weekend on vacation. thanks for the contest.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

_*Less than 18 Hours...
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
*_


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> _*Less than 18 Hours...
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> *_


Less than 9 hours, my good man.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> Less than 9 hours, my good man.


Chit I was counting on the usual high noon...


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Chit I was counting on the usual high noon...


I thought you had one of those Salvador Dali clocks...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> I thought you had one of those Salvador Dali clocks...


----------



## ResIpsa

theres a possibility that everyone got the question wrong. I'm still waiting on the answer from one last person.


----------



## Scimmia

Now wait a minute, wrong? Or right, but not the answer you were looking for?


----------



## ResIpsa

ResIpsa said:


> theres a possibility that everyone got the question wrong. I'm still waiting on the answer from one last person.


did I say wrong? I meant right, everybody got the question right.

next question to be posted on Friday


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Still trying to come up with a stumper Vic... maybe how many cigars are in Da Klugs Collection


----------



## mels95yj

Or how about "Which cigar should I smoke tonight?" Surely, you would get a different answer from everybody. 

Mel


----------



## galaga

ResIpsa said:


> did I say wrong? I meant right, everybody got the question right.
> 
> next question to be posted on Friday


Dang, besides slow, he's lesdyxic too...............


----------



## Scimmia

Friday has now come and gone...

Maybe he forgot to specify WHICH Friday?

Just goes to show, never trust the word of a lawyer :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

He was busy doing the Happy Dance


----------



## ResIpsa

everybody's a comedienne, :tu

Okay wiseacres, riddle me this:

A Golden Unicorn........a background of Blue. Two different images, separate and distinct, each with a special meaning and place in my life. Identify both and the meaning they have to me.

Deadline is 3am July 4th.


----------



## stormin

Where's that smarty pants Drifty? No PM sent yet?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> Where's that smarty pants Drifty? No PM sent yet?


Norm... I haven't started playing with the Riddler yet, or is that the Joker...

I'm Batman


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Norm... I haven't started playing with the Riddler yet, or is that *the Joker*...
> 
> I'm Batman


:tgI get no respect around here.........


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Riddle me this and riddle me that... who's afraid of the big bad bat...

Vic it seems has no fear
These images he holds dear
One the Golden Unicorn stately and proud on a field of blue 
This one did not hide it's elegance so true
But the other he holds dear
To him may be clear
From me so far it doth hide
To find it I will search far and wide

*


----------



## ResIpsa

pretty good drifty.

the answer is........


----------



## ResIpsa




----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


>


_*You're confused!!!!*_


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well... I am sending mine in...


----------



## Scimmia

Ug, mine's in, too, FWIW.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> Deadline is 3am July 4th.


waiting... and not cocky this time...


----------



## pnoon

It wouldn't surprise me if we all got this one wrong and Vic kept his cigars.


----------



## stormin

I think Vic forgot the answer himself and is busy looking it up. 

........now where did I put that answer???


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if we all got this one wrong and Vic kept his cigars.


hey......:c


----------



## ResIpsa

So near....and yet so far. Almost had a winner. Almost had someone get the answer right. But overanalysis did him in.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Darn... :sb


----------



## stormin

ResIpsa said:


> So near....and yet so far. Almost had a winner. Almost had someone get the answer right. But overanalysis did him in.


I don't think you read the answers correctly. :2


----------



## ResIpsa

First: You were all wrong. Since I can't eliminate everyone, we'll move onto the next question.

The answers:

*DriftyGypsy said:*

Well one was easy...

Because you are damn proud (as you should be)...

As for the second, I searched many places, I found this one the 13th Airborne









And this one...

For the 6th Cav.

But, you were a tanker... so neither of those would work for you.

So, with this info, I searched high and low, used google, alta vista and dogpile, searched through colleges and universities, law schools and fraternities and I could not find a thing, *so all that is left is your family coat of arms has a golden unicorn on a field of blue.*

*Gvarsity said:*

Part one: Golden Unicorn field of Blue = 6th Cav (fighting sixth) your army unit specifically the 2 squadron assigned to an m1a1 tank.

Will send part two when I figure it out.

*Stormin said:*

I have to knock this one off early....

Tomorrow's Canada Day 
Monday I will have a headache 
Tuesday is back to work day....

Here goes.....the Golden Unicorn is the logo for the Boston Athletic Association which of course hosts the Boston Marathon and since you fancy yourself a long distance runner, the Boston Marathon is significant in that it is the Holy Grail of marathons.

The blue background is from the Indianapolis Colts' Uniforms, hats, logos etc. A horseshoe on a blue background. You happen to love NFL football and the Colts are your favourite team. Hence the significance

*Scimmia said:*

You got a tough one this time. I'm going to guess that the background of blue has something to do with this picture: 
Lake George, a favorite vacation spot?

As far as the Golden Unicorn, only think I could come up with is a restaurant by that name in New York. Maybe something special happened there? Maybe proposed to your wife?

*Pnoon said:*

The emblem for the 13the Airborne Division is a golden unicorn on a blue background. My guess is that your father or grandfather was part of that division. For the second image, I will say you have the image tattoo'd on you somewhere.

*Bigwaved said:*

I just got back from the SoCal. You missed a good one, brother. I will see you in September.

On to the contest:

The first part about the unicorn is from your Army Unit (M1A1 Tanker, 2-6th Cavalry) patch:










The second part is the background color of your favorite NFL team's emblem:










*Mels95yj said:*

Golden unicorn - The first stuffed animal that you gave your daughter.

Background of blue - What you saw during a parade on Blue Friday remembering the law enforcement officers that died in 9-11

*If I combined different parts of your answers, the correct answer is there*


----------



## pnoon

So what IS the correct answer, dammit.


----------



## stormin

pnoon said:


> So what IS the correct answer, dammit.


:tpd: :c


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> So what IS the correct answer, dammit.





stormin said:


> :tpd: :c


:tpd:


----------



## ResIpsa

Well......

*The correct answer......................*



As a runner of Boston, The BAA emblem.........and

as a tanker, a member of the Fighting 6th......

I wanted to declare Drifty the winner but......Drifty, what made you think a tanker wouldn't be Cav? They may have changed it, but at the time tankers were part of the mechinized cavalry.:tu

I thought about Drifty's answer and got some input from people. All agreed that Drifty's made it clear that the Fighting 6th was not his answer, that his final answer was my family coat of arms. Sorry brother, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## pnoon

Next question?


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Next question?


:r wow........


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> Well......
> 
> *The correct answer......................*
> 
> As a runner of Boston, The BAA emblem.........and
> 
> as a tanker, a member of the Fighting 6th......
> 
> I wanted to declare Drifty the winner but......Drifty, what made you think a tanker wouldn't be Cav? They may have changed it, but at the time tankers were part of the mechinized cavalry.:tu
> 
> I thought about Drifty's answer and got some input from people. All agreed that Drifty's made it clear that the Fighting 6th was not his answer, that his final answer was my family coat of arms. Sorry brother, that's gotta hurt.


Everything I read on the 6th Cav said helicopters, nothing about tanks... I looked and looked... oh well...


----------



## pnoon

That box of Davi's has MY name on it.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> That box of Davi's has MY name on it.


pffftttt.... :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Everything I read on the 6th Cav said helicopters, nothing about tanks... I looked and looked... oh well...


Sucka'


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Everything I read on the 6th Cav said helicopters, nothing about tanks... I looked and looked... oh well...


http://www.cavhooah.com/2-6.htm

This link wouldn't tell you specifcally, you would probably have to know that Ft. Knox is (or was, I don't think it is anymore) the Armor Center.

somewhere on the board is a post I made stating I was with the 2-6th though.


----------



## Scimmia

Wow, that's gotta hurt, Drifty.


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> That box of Davi's has MY name on it.


:r.....okaaaayyyyyyyy. Whatever the box may be, it came awfully close to having Drifty's name on it......best take that up with him


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> http://www.cavhooah.com/2-6.htm
> 
> This link wouldn't tell you specifcally, you would probably have to know that Ft. Knox is (or was, I don't think it is anymore) the Armor Center.
> 
> somewhere on the board is a post I made stating I was with the 2-6th though.


Hehehe... I look for a post stating your Unit... well at least the redesignated to 2-6th from this before you got assigned.  Troop F, 6th Cavalry


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Scimmia said:


> Wow, that's gotta hurt, Drifty.


That's okay... I get it next question...


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> That's okay... I get it next question...


Yeah, yeah.


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> That's okay... I get it next question...


Me, too.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

* Want to be the last man standing
Got the devil at the crossroads, wolf at the door
But the last man standing
Is singin' bring on a little bit more

    
*


----------



## Scimmia

DriftyGypsy said:


> * Want to be the last man standing
> Got the devil at the crossroads, wolf at the door
> But the last man standing
> Is singin' bring on a little bit more
> 
> 
> *


Nice try, but Jimmy Buffett won't save you!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

_*Next question please.*_


----------



## ResIpsa

Put your thinking caps on, identify the factory and finish the following thought:

Are the best cigars really handrolled on the thighs of virgins? According to one story, when this cigar factory opened it's staff included......

Make sure to answer both parts of the question. Deadline is Midnight Saturday


----------



## DriftyGypsy

PM sent....


----------



## pnoon




----------



## ResIpsa

you are all wrong

I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE SMART. I THOUGHT YOU KNEW STUFF.

Everybody advance except for GVARSITY who didnt submit an answer.

correct answer will be posted tonight

If you want to try again for bragging rights and to REDEEM yourselves,

There is a hint in the question. There is a hint in the question there is a hint in the question, :c:c:r


----------



## stormin

ResIpsa said:


> you are all wrong
> 
> Everybody advance except for GVARSITY who didnt submit an answer.
> 
> correct answer will be posted tonight


Tough question Vic. I don't want to admit to how many hours I spent looking for an answer.


----------



## Scimmia

stormin said:


> Tough question Vic. I don't want to admit to how many hours I spent looking for an answer.


Ug, same here.


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> you are all wrong
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE SMART. I THOUGHT YOU KNEW STUFF.
> 
> Everybody advance except for GVARSITY who didnt submit an answer.
> 
> correct answer will be posted tonight
> 
> If you want to try again for bragging rights and to REDEEM yourselves,
> 
> There is a hint in the question. There is a hint in the question there is a hint in the question, :c:c:r


I don't want bragging rights or to redeem myself. 
I want to win the fuggin' contest!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> you are all wrong
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE SMART. I THOUGHT YOU KNEW STUFF.
> 
> Everybody advance except for GVARSITY who didnt submit an answer.
> 
> correct answer will be posted tonight
> 
> If you want to try again for bragging rights and to REDEEM yourselves,
> 
> There is a hint in the question. There is a hint in the question there is a hint in the question, :c:c:r


Well... we may be smart and know stuff, but apparently not the right stuff, I knew my answer was wrong... it was a guess... seems I am not the only one. However, I want the cigars, not redemption for that I would go to a preacher... as for bragging rights...

So, Vic how long did it take you to come up with that question?


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> you are all wrong
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE SMART. I THOUGHT YOU KNEW STUFF.
> 
> Everybody advance except for GVARSITY who didnt submit an answer.
> 
> correct answer will be posted tonight
> 
> If you want to try again for bragging rights and to REDEEM yourselves,
> 
> There is a hint in the question. There is a hint in the question there is a hint in the question, :c:c:r


Assuming you knew the answer when you asked the question, why wait to tell us what it is?


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> Assuming you knew the answer when you asked the question, why wait to tell us what it is?


ye of little faith, p


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> ye of little faith, p


Question avoider...:r


----------



## ResIpsa

anywhooo.......

The question:

Are the best cigars really handrolled on the thighs of virgins? According to one story, when this cigar factory opened it's staff included......

*Stormin said:*

_When el Laguito open it employed women rollers only_

*Mels95yj said:*

_Graycliff Cigar Co. employs Avelino Lara, the man responsible for Castro's personal cigars and the El Laguito factory, home of Cohiba_

*Pnoon said:*

_According to one story, when this cigar factory opened it's staff included......

Avelino Lara
The cigar factory is Laguito (Cohiba)_

*Scimmia said:*

_Are the best cigars really handrolled on the thighs of virgins? According to one story, when this cigar factory (El Laguito) opened it's staff included......only women torcedors_.

*DriftyGypsy said:*

_many young women who's job it was to destem the binder leaves, they would do this by placing the leaves on their lap and ripping out the stem. A reporter being shown the Cohiba Factory in what was once a Grand Mansion called El Laguito saw this and well using journalistic license said that they were being rolled on the thighs of virgins_.

*Bigwaved said:*

*No

*_South African cigar expert Theo Rudman addresses this hoary old legend in his on-line magazine. "It is a lovely idea," he writes, "but alas is a legend that has persisted since the mid-forties, when a visiting journalist saw tobacco leaves being sorted and graded by women who placed the respective piles on their laps." The visitor apparently took some imaginative journalistic license when he later wrote that Havanas were rolled on the thighs of virgins. Certainly, this story hasn't hurt the mystique-laden marketing of Habanos.

"Yes, they would stretch the leaves on their uncovered skin, but to roll a cigar on one's leg - you cannot do that," Borhani says with a snicker. "I challenge anyone - man or woman - to put bunched tobacco on their thigh and roll a successful cigar."_

According to one story, when this cigar factory opened it's staff included......

*The El Laguito factory staff included women torcedoras (cigar rollers).*

_"She is watched over by a huge painting of Comrade Celia Sánchez, the grand dame of the revolution and Fidel Castro's personal friend. It was allegedly at her initiative that the torcedor school was founded. Celia is said to have convinced the Maximo Lider that women should also be trained in this profession - a profession that before the revolution had been an entirely male domain. The wives and the female family members of Fidel's bodyguards and his leading companeros are supposed to have been the first to learn this profession, thereby ensuring an excellent supply of skilled labour for the future. Incidentally, men have only been employed as torcedores in El Laguito since 1994. El Laguito was regarded not only as the stockpile for Fidel and the narrow circle of his cigar-smoking fellow-revolutionaries, but also as the best school for cigar rollers in Cuba."_

Whether true or not, the common perception is that Cohibas are the best Cuban cigars, (which probably has at least something to do with their history)

So yes, as far as the factory is concerned we are talking about El Laguito.............and yes, we are talking about women being employed. But not just ANY women, oh nosireeebob.

But are the cigars, or were they, originally hand rolled on the thighs of virgins?? Not according to at least one story.......in fact, the opposite could be said to be the truth.....

Read here, you'll find the answer you're looking for in the 4th paragraph:

http://www.stogiechat.com/cigar-forum/view_topic.php?id=143&forum_id=12

so the next time you read a review concerning an old Cohiba cigar and how the tastes are hard to describe, fantastic, etc. Wonder this: maybe the torcedor who was rolling the leaf on her thighs was not the most........hygenic........... shall we say? Maybe she didn't have a chance to shower after her night job ended. Makes me shiver just to think about it.......


----------



## DriftyGypsy




----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


>


Well, we answered something...


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


>





Bigwaved said:


> Well, we answered something...


buttmunches.........it takes time to post the answers, :tg


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> buttmunches.........it takes time to post the answers, :tg


We know, we know, you are used to being paid by the hour...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> We know, we know, you are used to being paid by the hour...


No Davey not by the hour, billable hours, being paid by the hour and "billable hours" are two different times...


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> No Davey not by the hour, billable hours, being paid by the hour and "billable hours" are two different times...


oh yeah...


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> No Davey not by the hour, billable hours, being paid by the hour and "billable hours" are two different times...


I make all my hours out to be billable hours, :r

no i don't . but i wish i did.


----------



## pnoon

Only six of us left?

The next question is . . . . . . . .


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> Only six of us left?
> 
> The next question is . . . . . . . .


:tpd:


----------



## ResIpsa

last two question, the lot of you........swing and a miss........swing and a miss.......buncha whiffers.........can't handle the high heat, so you guys just want a softball...quick, simple, easy, question.......:tg

You want I throw it underhand to you?, :r:bx:bx


----------



## Bigwaved

You sure have a lot of time to post nothing instead of the answer you were after...


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> You sure have a lot of time to post nothing instead of the answer you were after...


maybe you guys didn't see it......the smoke in your eyes and whatnot. The answer and a link to it are in post 392.


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> maybe you guys didn't see it......the smoke in your eyes and whatnot. The answer and a link to it are in post 392.


I saw it, Vic. I think Dave isn't wearing his foil hat.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> I saw it, Vic. I think Dave isn't wearing his foil hat.


I see it now that he has edited the stinkin' post. Some of us are technically correct, too, smarty pants. You said according to one story, not just THE one you were thinking of...sheeesh.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> I see it now that he has edited the stinkin' post. Some of us are technically correct, too, smarty pants. You said according to one story, not just THE one you were thinking of...sheeesh.


The answer i'm looking for............not the one you want to give.............

Whiffer.................................:r


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> The answer i'm looking for............not the one you want to give.............
> 
> Whiffer.................................:r


Yeah, yeah...you are still recovering from always being picked last in all the reindeer games...


----------



## ResIpsa

This one is really more appropriate though........


----------



## Bigwaved

I have one for you:


----------



## ResIpsa




----------



## ResIpsa




----------



## ResIpsa

and finally.......


----------



## Bigwaved

What it sounds like when you ramble on:


----------



## Bigwaved

Last time you were in a marathon:


----------



## ResIpsa

take a deep breath.......


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Will you two quit fooling around so Vic can come up with the next question...


----------



## Scimmia

ak, so close, and I was reading on that forum, too, just missed that part!


----------



## ResIpsa

Okay ya bunch of whiffers....heres a softball for you.......What CS member has already smoked some of the *Reserva 2007 de Montecristo *being released this year, and thinks they taste just like the cigar they are meant to honor?


answers due by noon, Wednesday.


----------



## ResIpsa

whatta bunch of whiffers..........


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> whatta bunch of whiffers..........


  
I submitted my guess and am fairly certain I did not whiff.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> ResIpsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatta bunch of whiffers..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my guess and am fairly certain I did not whiff.
Click to expand...

:tpd: As did I...


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> I submitted my guess and am fairly certain I did not whiff.





DriftyGypsy said:


> :tpd: As did I...


maybe I hired this guy as the umpire........


----------



## DriftyGypsy

So has everyone answered the question and has everyone of us 'wiffed'?


----------



## ResIpsa

not everyone has answered yet.


----------



## Scimmia

I just got mine in.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

_Hey Vic; you there?_


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> _Hey Vic; you there?_


What is this, Vic's official trivia banter thread?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> What is this, Vic's official trivia banter thread?


Appears to be more banter than trivia...


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Appears to be more banter than trivia...


Ok, here is some dinner trivia:

Mel Blanc was allergic to carrots.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Lawyer Trivia Question:

*Uncle Jessie types his will leaving his farm to his niece, Daisy, and his nephews, Bo and Luke. Jessie then walks into the Boar's Nest with the finished document which Jessie has already signed. Seeing only Boss and Daisy, Jessie decides to use them as witnesses. He approaches them, and states, "This is my will and here is my signature. Would you please witness it?" Boss and Daisy agree and sign on the witness lines. In California, is this a valid will?*


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Lawyer Trivia Question:
> 
> *Uncle Jessie types his will leaving his farm to his niece, Daisy, and his nephews, Bo and Luke. Jessie then walks into the Boar's Nest with the finished document which Jessie has already signed. Seeing only Boss and Daisy, Jessie decides to use them as witnesses. He approaches them, and states, "This is my will and here is my signature. Would you please witness it?" Boss and Daisy agree and sign on the witness lines. In California, is this a valid will?*


no.

You could turn this into a bar exam question by changing "Is this a valid will" into "Discuss the issues."


----------



## ResIpsa

okey dokey.....it appears that all of you whiffers have no trouble with softball questions:

The Queston:

What CS member has already smoked some of the Reserva 2007 de Montecristo being released this year, and thinks they taste just like the cigar they are meant to honor?



All of you guessed habanaman, which was correct.


----------



## ResIpsa

Next question:

Today we speak of cigars being rolled from tobacco, but that is really because of a mistake made a long time ago. Why is it incorrect to refer to the leaves being smoked as tobacco? Be as specific as possible

answer due midnight Saturday.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

OHHHHH... a trick question


----------



## DriftyGypsy

PM sent...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Wonder what time Vic will get up today...


----------



## pnoon

Fuuuuuuk. I totally spaced this out and missed the deadline. Oh well. 

Good luck to the remaining players.


----------



## DriftyGypsy




----------



## ResIpsa

with the exception of Peter who didn't answer, everyone else got the question right and advances. next question:

*Identify the name, place, and date of the historical cigar event where 27 boxes of cigars were auctioned off which were dated and signed by Cuba's leader, 10 October 94.*

deadline is Noon Wednesday


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Fuuuuuuk. I totally spaced this out and missed the deadline. Oh well.
> 
> Good luck to the remaining players.





ResIpsa said:


> with the exception of Peter who didn't answer, everyone else got the question right and advances.


So what was the answer?


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> with the exception of Peter who didn't answer, everyone else got the question right and advances. next question:
> 
> *Identify the name, place, and date of the historical cigar event where 27 boxes of cigars were auctioned off which were dated and signed by Cuba's leader, 10 October 94.*


CRAP! I know this one!


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> deadline is _*Noon*_ Wednesday


A Freudian slip?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

He is just teasing Peter...


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> He is just teasing Peter...


I'm just pissed I spaced out on the contest. So what was the answer to the last question?


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> I'm just pissed I spaced out on the contest. So what was the answer to the last question?


Some idget got mixed up way back and it stuck.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Check your PM's Peter...


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Check your PM's Peter...


You are always so secretive... Maybe smarty pants will post the answers again. I would have forwarded my answer, but I did not keep it in my sent box.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> You are always so secretive... Maybe smarty pants will post the answers again. I would have forwarded my answer, but I did not keep it in my sent box.


That is what I did forwarded my answer and also how long it took me to search to find it. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> That is what I did forwarded my answer and also how long it took me to search to find it. :ss


A braggert, eh?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> A braggert, eh?


No a tease...  come on any chance to jerk Peter's chain...


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> No a tease...  come on any chance to jerk Peter's chain...


:r
Stand in line, Brother.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> :r
> Stand in line, Brother.


It's a long ashed line... :r


----------



## Scimmia

Haha, you guys crack me up.

This is becoming something of a "war of attrition", I think the only people eliminated in the last 4 questions are those that didn't answer!


----------



## Scimmia

bump for easy access, hoping ResIpsa posts the answer soon...


----------



## ResIpsa

The Question:

*Identify the name, place, and date of the historical cigar event where 27 boxes of cigars were auctioned off which were dated and signed by Cuba's leader, 10 October 94.*


*Scimmia said:*

Dinner of the Century in Paris, France, October 22, 1994.



Stormin said:

Cigar Aficionado's Dinner of the Century (aka A Night To Remember) @ Laurent in Paris, France. October 10, 1994

Bigwaved said:

*Name:* _Dinner of the Century_

*Place:* _Restaurant Laurent, 41 Avenue Gabriel, Paris
_
*Date:* _October 22, 1994_

DriftyGypsy said_:_

Dinner of the Century Saturday,22 Octuber ,1994.Took place at Restaurant Laurent ,4 Avenue Gabriel , Paris.
__________________

_Mels didn't answer, he is eliminated. Norm, you got the date wrong. The boxes were dated the 10th, the dinner was hled the 22nd. Sorry. _

*The rest of you got it right. Drifty, Scimmia and Dave advance.*


----------



## DriftyGypsy

And then there were three...


----------



## Scimmia

wow, unreal. I was sure I had it wrong, the info I found said there were 14 boxes auctioned off, not 27.


----------



## ResIpsa

He was accused of practicing a type of magic and got 10 years behind bars after lighting up some tobacco.....talk about a harsh smoke!!

answers due midnight Sunday.


----------



## Scimmia

PM sent


----------



## Bigwaved

What slacker smarty pants is...


----------



## Scimmia




----------



## ResIpsa

*The Question:*

He was accused of practicing a type of magic and got 10 years behind bars after lighting up some tobacco.....talk about a harsh smoke!!

*Bigwaved said:*

_Luis de Torres paid dearly for enjoying one of the first cigars in Spain. Lighting up the strange tobacco leaves upon his return from Cuba in 1493, Luis de Torres was condemned to 10 years imprisonment for sorcery._


*DriftyGypsy said:*

Rodrigo de Jerez

*Scimmia said:*

Luis de Torres

easy answer, the question about the origins of the name tobacco included him. I don't believe it, though, most reports I saw said that he stayed behind when Columbus returned to Europe, and died in an indian attack, and that Rodrigo de Jerez returned to Europe and got 7 years in prison.

*Correct Answer is:*

*Luis de Torres*




*Sorry Drifty, but that's what my sources said. If you can provide me with a source that says it was Rodrigo, then I'll accept that. Otherwise, we say goodbye to Drifty, Bigwaved and Scimmia are the last two standing. Next question will appear tomorrow to give Drifty a chance to send his source to me.*


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> *The Question:*
> 
> He was accused of practicing a type of magic and got 10 years behind bars after lighting up some tobacco.....talk about a harsh smoke!!
> 
> *Bigwaved said:*
> 
> _Luis de Torres paid dearly for enjoying one of the first cigars in Spain. Lighting up the strange tobacco leaves upon his return from Cuba in 1493, Luis de Torres was condemned to 10 years imprisonment for sorcery._
> 
> *DriftyGypsy said:*
> 
> Rodrigo de Jerez
> 
> *Scimmia said:*
> 
> Luis de Torres
> 
> easy answer, the question about the origins of the name tobacco included him. I don't believe it, though, most reports I saw said that he stayed behind when Columbus returned to Europe, and died in an indian attack, and that Rodrigo de Jerez returned to Europe and got 7 years in prison.
> 
> *Correct Answer is:*
> 
> *Luis de Torres*
> 
> *Sorry Drifty, but that's what my sources said. If you can provide me with a source that says it was Rodrigo, then I'll accept that. Otherwise, we say goodbye to Drifty, Bigwaved and Scimmia are the last two standing. Next question will appear tomorrow to give Drifty a chance to send his source to me.*


No my source won't prove different... I really couldn't find anything on Luis de Torres... okay...

And then there were two... good luck and remember there can only be one...


----------



## Scimmia

Sorry to see you knocked out on a question that I don't think really happened, Drifty.

Bigwaved, bring it on!


----------



## ResIpsa

Scimmia said:


> Sorry to see you knocked out on a question that I don't think really happened, Drifty.
> 
> Bigwaved, bring it on!


I'll tell you what, and this is in all seriousness. If people don't think it really happnned, that kind of make it an unfair question. If Scimmia and Bigwaved want to wave that question and give Drifty a mulligan we'll continue on with the three of you. Scimmia and BW pm me with an answer, Drifty, stay out of this


----------



## ResIpsa

We continue on without DG.........

Bigwaved and Scimmia are the last two standing:

*Question:*

What famous singer was honored in 2001 by one cigar brand by having his face pictured on some of their cigar bands?

*Answers due by midnight Saturday*


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> We continue on without DG.........
> 
> Bigwaved and Scimmia are the last two standing:
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> What famous singer was honored in 2001 by one cigar brand by having his face pictured on some of their cigar bands?
> 
> *Answers due by midnight Saturday*


Damn and I know the answer to this one... :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> Damn and I know the answer to this one... :ss


man, how do you know the answers so fast? I must be some kind of DUMBASS:r


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> man, how do you know the answers so fast? I must be some kind of DUMBASS:r


You say that like it is a question...


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> You say that like it a question...


:tg:tg


----------



## Scimmia

I don't know, BW, is it a good idea to antagonize the one asking the questions?


----------



## Bigwaved

Scimmia said:


> I don't know, BW, is it a good idea to antagonize the one asking the questions?


Who me?


----------



## stormin

This game used to be a lot more interesting.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> This game used to be a lot more interesting.


What you know the answer too?


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> What you know the answer too?


I was thinking more about the quality of the contestants. They used to be intelligent, charming, witty, humorous...........and now look at them.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> I was thinking more about the quality of the contestants. They used to be intelligent, charming, witty, humorous...........and now look at them.


One of them better win it soon, I think Vic is starting to go nuts looking for questions...

:r:r:r:r


----------



## 12stones

I can't believe this is still going. No wonder Vic's been takin' breaks.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Hey, it's Vic's contest... I am wondering if he thought it would be this long and hard... :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> I was thinking more about the quality of the contestants. They used to be intelligent, charming, witty, humorous...........and now look at them.


Pipe down, peanut!


----------



## stormin

Since I'm pretty sure BWD and Scimmia would fail a random drug test, I think we should start the contest over......


----------



## DriftyGypsy

stormin said:


> Since I'm pretty sure BWD and Scimmia would fail a random drug test, I think we should start the contest over......


Well, we know that BWD would stay up all night studying for the urine test:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, we know that BWD would stay up all night studying for the urine test:ss


:c


----------



## Scimmia

stormin said:


> Since I'm pretty sure BWD and Scimmia would fail a random drug test, I think we should start the contest over......


:al:al:w:w:gn:gn


----------



## Bigwaved

What is the status here, smarty pants?


----------



## Scimmia

Maybe he finally gave up?


----------



## ResIpsa

Scimmia and Bigwaved both got the question correct, will post it tonight when i get home, along with the next question. Thanks for your patience guys, things are starting to slow down a little........


----------



## Scimmia

And so, it continues...

Coming up on 2 months now. How long can it go on?


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Scimmia and Bigwaved both got the question correct, will post it tonight when i get home, along with the next question. Thanks for your patience guys, things are starting to slow down a little........


With the crap you have thrown your way lately, it is not a problem, fixer.


----------



## ResIpsa

*Question:

*What famous singer was honored in 2001 by one cigar brand by having his face pictured on some of their cigar bands?

*ANSWERS:*

Bigwaved said:

_Compay Segundo_

Scimmia said:

_Compay Segundo_

Time marches on.......

*Question:*

This type of cigar packaging was introduced in the Phillipines, and in Cuba it has only been used by H. Upmann, Partagas and Romeo y Julieta since the Revolution.

*Due by Midnight on Wednesday*


----------



## Bigwaved

Another round?


----------



## Scimmia

Bigwaved said:


> Another round?


Don't know, my answer kind of made sense and kind of didn't. We'll have to wait for Vic.


----------



## Bigwaved

Scimmia said:


> Don't know, my answer kind of made sense and kind of didn't. We'll have to wait for Vic.


What was your answer? I had a two ideas, but I could not find the Philippine connection to one of them.


----------



## Scimmia

Here's what I said:

Culebras

Not sure that's considered packaging, but it's the closest thing I could come up with on this one!

How about u?


----------



## ResIpsa

The Question:

This type of cigar packaging was introduced in the Phillipines, and in Cuba it has only been used by H. Upmann, Partagas and Romeo y Julieta since the Revolution

my deviosity (yes, I made that up) seems to have no effect on you two:

Scimmia said:

Culebras

Not sure if that's considered packaging, but it's the closest thing I could come up with on this one!

Bigwaved said:

Culebras

*Both are correct. I thought neither would make the connection, but...........I failed. Next questoin to follow*


----------



## Bigwaved

Scimmia said:


> Here's what I said:
> 
> Culebras
> 
> Not sure that's considered packaging, but it's the closest thing I could come up with on this one!
> 
> How about u?


Doh! Vic was actually faster than I was! Same thing.


----------



## Scimmia

Out of curiosity, what was the other one you were considering, BW?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I know the answer! The answer lies within the heart of all mankind! The answer is twelve? I think I'm in the wrong building.
- Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Bigwaved

Scimmia said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the other one you were considering, BW?


The aluminum tins.


----------



## Scimmia

Bigwaved said:


> The aluminum tins.


If that was the answer, I would have been in trouble. I tried and wasn't finding much info at all on Cuban cigars in aluminum tins.


----------



## ResIpsa

next question to appear Sunday night. Stay tuned.


----------



## ResIpsa

Question:

*What two feuding literary families have been immortatized in the cigar world?*

*Due Thursday Noon. If both answers come in prior to that, a new question will be posted prior to that.*

*This should be a softball. If we make it through this round, back to some jungle questions......*


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> Question:
> 
> *What two feuding literary families have been immortatized in the cigar world?*
> 
> *Due Thursday Noon. If both answers come in prior to that, a new question will be posted prior to that.*
> 
> *This should be a softball. If we make it through this round, back to some jungle questions......*


_SOFTBALL, this is a frigging whiffle Ball if both contestants don't answer by tonight they should switch to White Owls_


----------



## stormin

DriftyGypsy said:


> _SOFTBALL, this is a frigging whiffle Ball if both contestants don't answer by tonight they should switch to White Owls_


:tpd:

Since both parties have already submitted their answers we can safely discuss this without giving anything away. Even a total idjut knows that the Backwoods H&M is named after the Hatfields and McCoys. MMMmmmmm.....nothing better then a H&M when you're hunting possums and squirrels. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

hmmmm... possum stew...


----------



## ResIpsa

All righty then, the answers are in, 

Question:

*What two feuding literary families have been immortatized in the cigar world?*

*Bigwaved said:*

The Romeo y Julieta marca immortalizes the Montagues and the Capulets.

*Scimmia said:*

That would be the Montagues and the Capulets (Romeo y Julieta)

Wow. What a whiffleball.........

*Question:*

*What member has issue who are "royalty"?*

*Answers due by Noon, Thursday. Lets see the quick answers this time.....:tg*


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Since both parties have already submitted their answers we can safely discuss this without giving anything away. Even a total idjut knows that the Backwoods H&M is named after the Hatfields and McCoys. MMMmmmmm.....nothing better then a H&M when you're hunting possums and squirrels. :tu


correct, but not the answer I'm looking for....


----------



## ResIpsa

DriftyGypsy said:


> _SOFTBALL, this is a frigging whiffle Ball if both contestants don't answer by tonight they should switch to White Owls_


contact BW about those white owls..........he answered this morning


----------



## DriftyGypsy

So... since the answers are supposedly in how did you guys do... BTW- this was an easy one...


----------



## Scimmia

If it was an easy one, I may out.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Scimmia said:


> If it was an easy one, I may out.


Don't tell me you didn't know the answer... you did at least guess I hope.


----------



## Scimmia

DriftyGypsy said:


> Don't tell me you didn't know the answer... you did at least guess I hope.


Oh I guessed, a wrong answer is better than no answer. Who knows, I might have gotten lucky. We'll see.


----------



## ResIpsa

*Question:*

*What member has issue who are "royalty"?*

*Now the interesting thing here is that someone in this thread got the answer right........*

Bigwaved said:

Studebaker states that his ancestor is Mary, Queen of Scots. That would make his "issue", in his case daughter and son, "royalty" by blood

:tg Dave, Dave, Dave.........if true, Studebakers kin may or may not be royalty depending on their particular bloodline but in any event they would actually BE royalty, and not the fake "royalty" indicated by my hyphen marks

Scimmia said:

LSU_Stogie said that he's supposed to have some royal blood, so I guess his issue could be considered royalty

:tgDude........to my knowledge LSU has no issue. There's no such thing as prospective issue, or "if I had issue..." One either has issue, or one doesnt'. 

*The Correct Answer:*

*OUr own DriftyGypsy, as seen here(amongst other places)*



DriftyGypsy said:


> TSO was in Philly today for their annual Winter/Christmas Tour. The Gypsy Princess (daughter age 15) and I went to the afternoon show


*DG himself actually pmed the correct answer to me within minutes of my posting the question:r Y'all should be ashamed......*

*next question to follow tomorrow, tonight will be busy.*


----------



## Scimmia

ResIpsa said:


> :tgDude........to my knowledge LSU has no issue. There's no such thing as prospective issue, or "if I had issue..." One either has issue, or one doesnt'.


Hmm, guess you did say HAS issue. I kind of glossed over that part of the question. 

Too many possibilities, a number of members mentioned having royal ancestors, plus all kinds of things like icehog handing over his "thone" to RPB, a member called "King James", etc; I didn't know which direction to take!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

You guys didn't think devious lawyerish enough that's all...

:chk:r:chk:r:chk


----------



## Scimmia

ResIpsa said:


> the fake "royalty" indicated by my hyphen marks


and BTW, those are quotation marks, not hyphen marks. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

Scimmia said:


> and BTW, those are quotation marks, not hyphen marks. :tu


:tg:tgthe word escaped me at the moment:r


----------



## stormin

ResIpsa said:


> :tg:tgthe word escaped me at the moment:r


Don't feel bad. I know I don't. Rumour has it that worse things then that have "escaped" you on occasion. :ss

Please note the nifty use of _quotation_ marks.


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> You guys didn't think devious lawyerish enough that's all...
> 
> :chk:r:chk:r:chk


I thought he used the quotation marks because Studebaker was told that he was related, not that he knew he was related. I eliminated anyone who had only one child because he used the word "are" instead if "is".


----------



## stormin

Bigwaved said:


> I thought he used the quotation marks because Studebaker was told that he was related, not that he knew he was related. I eliminated anyone who had only one child because he used the word "are" instead if "is".


That's obviously where you went wrong. He used special lawyer hyphens. :tu


----------



## croatan

stormin said:


> That's obviously where you went wrong. He used special lawyer hyphens. :tu


:r

I'm sure somewhere, in some very small type, is the following phrase: "For the purposes of this thread, the term 'hyphen' shall be defined to mean those two certain vertical lines sometimes known as 'quotation marks'."


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> Don't feel bad. I know I don't. Rumour has it that worse things then that have "escaped" you on occasion. :ss
> 
> Please note the nifty use of _quotation_ marks.





stormin said:


> That's obviously where you went wrong. He used special lawyer hyphens. :tu





croatan said:


> :r
> 
> I'm sure somewhere, in some very small type, is the following phrase: "For the purposes of this thread, the term 'hyphen' shall be defined to mean those two certain vertical lines sometimes known as 'quotation marks'."


:reverybody's a comedian.....note my nifty use of the _apostrophe (_used here correctly, James)


----------



## croatan

ResIpsa said:


> :reverybody's a comedian.....note my nifty use of the _apostrophe (_used here correctly, James)


Are you implying I misused an apostrophe or are you just proud of yourself for using it correctly?


----------



## ResIpsa

croatan said:


> Are you implying I misused an apostrophe or are you just proud of yourself for using it correctly?


just proud of myself brother, I know it's a pet peeve of yours.


----------



## ResIpsa

slacker I am....
tomorrow guys, with a worthy question


----------



## Scimmia

bump for easy access...


----------



## ResIpsa

Thank you, Sir.....

Question:

*The Ligero leaf has a flavor that is considered full, and in general is a slower burning leaf.Cuban Cigars with a RG of less than (fill in the blank) do not contain this leaf.*

Answers due by noon wednesday


----------



## Scimmia

ResIpsa said:


> with a worthy question


*cough*cough*


----------



## ResIpsa

not so worthy of a question, but got the correct asnwer of 36.

I'm going to try to post a question either late tonight or early tomorrow morning, tomorrow I leave for the Shack and won't be back untl late sunday, monday will be busy so answer wont' be due until Tuesday night. assuming i get the question even posted, that is.


----------



## ResIpsa

okay, I haven't forgotten about you guys but life has spiraled on me again. Sometime today, maybe not until tonight but sometime today, the next question will be up, keep your eyes peeled......


----------



## guinsdan

Please rename this to _"The *1 Anos* Cigar and Jungle Trivia Contest"_

LOL - great job guys and I can't wait to see who wins...


----------



## ResIpsa

Question:

*When student rollers are learning their craft in Cuba, samples are taken from each bunch and tested for what three things?*

*answers due Noon Saturday*


----------



## ResIpsa

Question:

*When student rollers are learning their craft in Cuba, samples are taken from each bunch and tested for what three things?*

*Answer*

Weight, ring gauge appearance...

once again, both are correct......Have to come up with the mother of all questions, will be posted tomorrow. Prepare yourselves.....


----------



## ResIpsa

i define tomorrow as today....:ss

Question:

*Brooklyn resident in his time.*

*Army General*

*important in cigar history.*

*Who is he, and what did he do?*

*You've got until noon, Saturday*


----------



## ResIpsa

no point in waiting,

Bigwaved ssaid:

Although tobacco was popular, it was only smoked in pipes until the late 18th century. Cigars weren't introduced to America until army general, Israel Putman went to Cuba after the Revolutionary War. When Putnam came back from Cuba, he brought a box of Cuban cigars
.

Scimmia said:

I believe that would be Gen. Israel Putnam, who was stationed in Cuba in 1762 and brought back a box of cigars, reported to be the first time they were brought to the Colonies
Answer:

*Israel Putnam.*

*really difficult I see. *

Again, both were correct. tomorrow I'll lpost the next question, we need to get back on track but i'm a lazy ass.......


----------



## ResIpsa

Question:

1) He abuses coffee in a most horrific and sacriligious manner, using it to clean stogie stink off parts of his body (for this reason alone I say *BURN THE WITCH, :r)*

*2) He appears to be a metalhead*

*3) He's a Rams fan......(poor guy.....almost makes me want to second guess burning him....NOT!)*

*Hopefully that's not too easy:tg*

*Midnight Monday due date.....*


----------



## Bob

I wanna follow this thread...


----------



## ResIpsa

Before you submit your final answers, please consider that the afore-referenced gorilla is sentenced to be burned as a witch for coffee abuse. 

Kindly refrain from implicating innocent parties. They thank you, and I thank you......


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Before you submit your final answers, please consider that the afore-referenced gorilla is sentenced to be burned as a witch for coffee abuse.
> 
> Kindly refrain from implicating innocent parties. They thank you, and I thank you......


I checked my gorilla before submitting. He floated, so he must be a witch...


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> I checked my gorilla before submitting. He floated, so he must be a witch...


:r nice!


----------



## Scimmia

Bigwaved said:


> I checked my gorilla before submitting. He floated, so he must be a witch...


:r:r


----------



## Bigwaved

So, did our selections float?


----------



## ResIpsa

Question:

1) He abuses coffee in a most horrific and sacriligious manner, using it to clean stogie stink off parts of his body (for this reason alone I say *BURN THE WITCH, :r)*

*2) He appears to be a metalhead*

*3) He's a Rams fan......(poor guy.....almost makes me want to second guess burning him....NOT!)*

*ANSWERS:*

*Bigwaved said:*

seagarsmoker

*Scimmia said:*

Sounds like a description of seagarsmoker (Jody Brown)

*The Answer is..............*

Wanted in 50 States for Coffee Abuse

________________________

Evidence of his horrific crimes against coffeedom can be seen here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=37114&postcount=20

If you should see this man (avatar) , use extreme caution. Contact Mr. Moo at the earliest opportunity and report his whereabouts. Help save a coffee bean from a terrible fate today.

Once again, both are correct. I hope to have the next question up tonight, unless Mr. Moo contacts me about joing the posse........


----------



## ResIpsa

I knoww, I'm a slacker asshat. We are what we are.


anywhoo, next question tomorrow by midnight. If not I'll penalize myself and bomb each of you:tu


----------



## ResIpsa

ResIpsa said:


> I knoww, I'm a slacker asshat. We are what we are.
> 
> anywhoo, next question tomorrow by midnight. If not I'll penalize myself and bomb each of you:tu


Okay, having trouble with the internet connection, . Posting from the crackberry.Question:This was the last cuban cigar produced with a light wrapper that had a special treatment.Name it. Answers due noon Tuesday, hopefully this post makes it.


----------



## Scimmia

I think Vic's found a way to end this contest; his PM box is full!


----------



## ResIpsa

Scimmia said:


> I think Vic's found a way to end this contest; his PM box is full!


:r you've discovereed my secret plan!!

try again brother


----------



## Bigwaved

It sounds like we need the next question then.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> It sounds like we need the next question then.


welll.....I still wait for our brothers answer.


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> welll.....I still wait for our brothers answer.


Ah. I assumed he was trying to answer when he posted that your PM box was full. :tu


----------



## Scimmia

Bigwaved said:


> Ah. I assumed he was trying to answer when he posted that your PM box was full. :tu


I was, but that doesn't mean I'm right. :hn


----------



## ResIpsa

Well, Well, Well......we have a winner. And no exchanging answers you two, :bn:r


----------



## Bigwaved

Finally! This was almost as long as the car contest being held by SeanGar...


----------



## Scimmia

Ug, over 3 months, that has to be a record for a continuous contest (SeanGar's doesn't count, they were just waiting for something to happen).


----------



## ResIpsa

drum roll, please......................


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ResIpsa said:


> drum roll, please......................


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> drum roll, please......................


holy crap ... this is over. the anticipation is killing me!!!!!


----------



## Irons

come on now.. I have to leave for home in a minute. After 3 months, I really don't want to wait another 35 minutes.


----------



## Scimmia

Haha, I love how Vic asks for a drumroll, then leaves!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I am wondering if he still has the original box of cigars he was going to award as the prise of if he is shopping for a new one now.


----------



## ResIpsa

ResIpsa said:


> Okay, having trouble with the internet connection, . Posting from the crackberry.Question:This was the last cuban cigar produced with a light wrapper that had a special treatment.Name it. Answers due noon Tuesday, hopefully this post makes it.


Bigwaved said:

Quai d' Orsay Coronas Claro Claro

Scimmia said:

Partagas 150

And............................

the answer is...................

*Quai D'Orsay Coronas Claro Claro: This was the last cigar produced with specially treated light wrappers. Made in very small numbers after the 1980's as the vogue of light color cigars faded.*





Congrats to Bigwaved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scimmia, you put up a good fight!

Thanks everyone for playing, and for putting up for my slackery.

Dave, will hand you the prize next week in Chicago:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Woo Hoo DAVE and congrats to both players...


----------



## The Professor

WOW. Congrats on he big win, Dave!!!! And congrats on holding strong Scimmia.

Simply an amazing ... nay ... EPIC contest!!!!! :tu


----------



## Scimmia

Congrats Dave, very well played!

Enjoy your winnings!


----------



## Bigwaved

Woo hoo! Congrats to:

Vic for an very cool contest that was a fun way to explore all kinds of new information. :ss

To Scimmia for getting all the frickin' answers right up until this last one. :tu

The witch, the father of the princess and everyone else used to try to stump us. :chk

Thanks, Vic.


----------



## Bob

Cool contest...congrats...:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Vic hand delivered a brand new box of BGMs to me at the MMHII last night! Way over the top, brother. Thanks for the great contest and the winnings!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> Vic hand delivered a brand new box of BGMs to me at the MMHII last night! Way over the top, brother. Thanks for the great contest and the winnings!!!


more than welcome Dave, well deserved!


----------

